# Books - what are you reading just now?



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 1, 2017)

We have music, films, TV series.....so why not books as well 

I am currently working my way through a few Bill Bryson books. For those not familiar, he is a travel writer who writes about his varies travels around the world in his own unique style. Genuinely funny and entertaining, they quite literally have me laughing out loud in places.

Highly recommended!   :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 1, 2017)

Historical Roman fiction book by Ian Ross. Can't remember the name of it but it is part of a series of books. I like that genre.


----------



## fundy (Jun 1, 2017)

Just finished I am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes and starting Blue Monday by Nikki French. The latest Peter James "Roy Grace" will follow


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 1, 2017)

Just a few pages left of John Buchan's _The Three Hostages_.  Our hero Richard Hannay (yes he of _The 39 Steps_) has just been shot in his left hand whilst climbing a rock-face - losing the top of his thumb and had the top two knuckles of his next two fingers 'mashed' - and he's said 'drat it - what a nuisance' - and got on climbing the rock-face.  My - they were made of stern stuff just after WWI 

Next up probably Robert Heinlein's sci-fi classic _The Door Into Summer_ - sci-fi from 1957 in which the main character travels in time from the future (1970) into the quite distant future (2000)


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm reading "Naked Empire" by terry goodkind. It's real throwaway swords and sorcery stuff in one of those endless series of books. I read the first one years ago and pick up the next in the series from time to time - I think this is something like the 9th one.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 1, 2017)

Just finished the whole Jack Reacher series by Lee Child. Now moved on to the Nick Stone series by Andy McNabb.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 1, 2017)

I am reading all the John D Macdonald books. Currently on number 36. Started with the Travis Mcgee series, and now on the stand alones.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 1, 2017)

The hungry caterpillar.      Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 1, 2017)

drive4show said:



			We have music, films, TV series.....so why not books as well 

I am currently working my way through a few Bill Bryson books. For those not familiar, he is a travel writer who writes about his varies travels around the world in his own unique style. Genuinely funny and entertaining, they quite literally have me laughing out loud in places.

Highly recommended!   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If you love travelogues by bon viveurs, read some of the books by Stuart Maconie.

If you like culture, history, music, sport, wierd things, best fish and chip shops, real ale, pies, art, politics,local characters, good walks etc..... you'll love him.

Although you living down south for years, all of the above important things in life may mean nothing to you now. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_s...earch-alias=aps&field-keywords=stuart+maconie

Read one and you'll read a few. He's a likeable character, considering he's from Wigan.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 1, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The hungry caterpillar.      Can't wait to see how it turns out.
		
Click to expand...

Spoiler alert - there are great gaping holes in the plot


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2017)

Currently reading the Harry Pottet series - on the second book at the moment Chamber of Secrets


----------



## larmen (Jun 1, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			Just finished the whole Jack Reacher series by Lee Child. Now moved on to the Nick Stone series by Andy McNabb.
		
Click to expand...

Done both. Looking for a lot more similar stuff, hate stand alone books.


Had to start a spreadsheet to keep track of what I am reading. Currently following 17 heroes by 14 authors. Reading Stephen Leather's 'Chinaman' right now where they are just making a Jackie Chan movie of that. Before that I just finished the Luke Stone books by Jack Mars.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Currently reading the Harry Pottet series - on the second book at the moment Chamber of Secrets
		
Click to expand...

They get very bloated the further in you go. Needed a good editing, but the richer she got, the more they let her get away with. 

The 3rd book is nice and concise.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 1, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			If you love travelogues by bon viveurs, read some of the books by Stuart Maconie.

If you like culture, history, music, sport, *wierd* things, best fish and chip shops, real ale, pies, art, politics,local characters, good walks etc..... you'll love him.

Although you *living down south for years*, all of the above important things in life may mean nothing to you now. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_s...earch-alias=aps&field-keywords=stuart+maconie

Read one and you'll read a few. He's a likeable character, considering he's from Wigan.

Click to expand...

Living down south has taught me to speel propurley


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 1, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			They get very bloated the further in you go. Needed a good editing, but the richer she got, the more they let her get away with.
		
Click to expand...

Horcruxes. Need I say more?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 1, 2017)

Currently reading Philosophy For Life: And Other Dangerous Situations by Jules Evans.

I really do need to catch up on David Mitchells last two books (not the comedian). Black Swan Green and The Thousand Autumns Of Jacob de Zoet were truly astounding.


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 1, 2017)

Just finished Endal


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 1, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			Just finished the whole Jack Reacher series by Lee Child. Now moved on to the Nick Stone series by Andy McNabb.
		
Click to expand...

You would probably enjoy David Baldacci's series of books.

I am reading Stuart MacBride's Cold Dark Ground, half way though and half of me likes it......police investigating gangland murders in Doric land....... dinna ken aboot that sort a thing goin oan like [that sounds a bit Geordie]:lol:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 27, 2018)

I dragged out one of my favourite books this week. I must have read it half a dozen times in the last 40 years. "When the lion feeds," by Wilbur Smith. It spawned two other books in "The sound of thunder," and "When a sparrow falls."

Wilbur Smith then wrote several other series around the Courtney family, prequels to the original book. But to me, the first 3 are classics.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 27, 2018)

The Reckoning by John Grisham. Love a Grisham novel!!


----------



## Dando (Oct 27, 2018)

drive4show said:



			We have music, films, TV series.....so why not books as well 

I am currently working my way through a few Bill Bryson books. For those not familiar, he is a travel writer who writes about his varies travels around the world in his own unique style. Genuinely funny and entertaining, they quite literally have me laughing out loud in places.

Highly recommended!   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve read all of his books and enjoyed every one of them.

While on holiday recently I read the Dan Jones book about the history of the knights Templar.

Another good read is desert sniper


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 27, 2018)

PieMan said:



			The Reckoning by John Grisham. Love a Grisham novel!!
		
Click to expand...

I must look for that one. I've read just about all of Grisham's books but don't think I've seen that one.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 27, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I dragged out one of my favourite books this week. I must have read it half a dozen times in the last 40 years. "When the lion feeds," by Wilbur Smith. It spawned two other books in "The sound of thunder," and "When a sparrow falls."

Wilbur Smith then wrote several other series around the Courtney family, prequels to the original book. But to me, the first 3 are classics.
		
Click to expand...

I've only read his "Egyptian" ones, Bri and loved the first 3 (River god etc). What was meant to be the final one was shockingly bad, so much so that I think he didnt want to end on that note so did another one - that was also pretty  poor.

Whenever I pick up his other ones though, they dont seem like my bag - should I?

I read Ken Follett's trilogy a few years ago, which was spectacularly good:-


Fall of Giants,
Winter of the World
Edge of Eternity
It follows a few families - British, German, Austrian, Russian (then American) from before the Russian revolution through to the Kennedy assassination and they are all tied to the events of the times. Brilliant series. Read one, you'll definitely read the others.

Ive got/getting the Dorling Kindersley Eyewitness books on France and Belgium to help decide where to go on Holiday in Eastern France and Belgium next year (week in each). Amongst other things want to go to Verdun, battle of Waterloo, Troyes, Reims cathedral, Bruges, Hertogenbosch (Netherlands) amongst others.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 27, 2018)

"Gridiron Genius" by Mike Lombardi.    God knows how many NFL and baseball books I must have now.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 27, 2018)

Just re-reading "A confederacy of dunces". Up there with the best American literature.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 27, 2018)

Just re-reading Stepehn Covey 7 Habits of Highly effective people. More so forms work thing, but once I'm through it going to finish George RR Martin's Game of Thrones series I'm half way through the collection now.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 27, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			I must look for that one. I've read just about all of Grisham's books but don't think I've seen that one.
		
Click to expand...

It's his latest one I think - must've pre-ordered it as it appeared on my Kindle in the week!! Great read so far ðŸ‘


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 27, 2018)

Wolf said:



			Just re-reading Stepehn Covey 7 Habits of Highly effective people. More so forms work thing, but once I'm through it going to finish George RR Martin's Game of Thrones series I'm half way through the collection now.
		
Click to expand...

Covey gets a bit samey as you work your way through it. Feels like heâ€™s padding it out. If youâ€™re into that sort of stuff, â€œworking with emotional intelligenceâ€ by Daniel Goldblum(?). Not sure on the surname but itâ€™s Gold-something.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2018)

drive4show said:



			We have music, films, TV series.....so why not books as well 

I am currently working my way through a few Bill Bryson books. For those not familiar, he is a travel writer who writes about his varies travels around the world in his own unique style. Genuinely funny and entertaining, they quite literally have me laughing out loud in places.

Highly recommended!   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

A Walk in the Woods is a favourite of mine.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 27, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			A Walk in the Woods is a favourite of mine.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - great read, as are all of Bryson's books. A number of laugh out loud moments in all of them.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Yep - great read, as are all of Bryson's books. A number of laugh out loud moments in all of them.
		
Click to expand...

Katz & the cash buried in the lawn still makes me titter thinking about it...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2018)

Just finished the Harry Potter books again 

Now starting the Belgariad by David Eddings again - if anyone is into Fantasy books and Lotr then David Eddings for me is the King of Fantasy novels


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 27, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just finished the Harry Potter books again

Now starting the Belgariad by David Eddings again - if anyone is into Fantasy books and Lotr then David Eddings for me is the King of Fantasy novels
		
Click to expand...

Not read any by Eddings. Will add them to the list. Have you tried Terry Brooks, the "Shannara" series?


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 27, 2018)

Beyond a boundary by C.L.R. James from 1963 but found it in the building society charity box. Cricket based. James came over to UK to be cricket correspondent of the Manchester Guardian in 1933 at the invitation of Learie Constantine to help with his biography but life became more than writing and cricket - West Indian politics and left wing thought.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 27, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Not read any by Eddings. Will add them to the list. Have you tried Terry Brooks, the "Shannara" series?
		
Click to expand...

I havenâ€™t but will have a look as I need something new to go ðŸ‘


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Oct 27, 2018)

Carl Hiaassen is my favourite author, but unfortunately isnâ€™t very prolific in terms of output so I keep having to wait 2 years for every new release of his. 

Iâ€™ve read some good novels recently. â€˜Dead Simpleâ€™ by Peter James was really enjoyable.

At the beginning of the year I read â€œSwan Songâ€ by Robert McCammon, which was quite simply the most amazing fiction novel Iâ€™ve read in my life. Nothing else has come remotely close. Highly, highly recommended.


----------



## fundy (Oct 27, 2018)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Carl Hiaassen is my favourite author, but unfortunately isnâ€™t very prolific in terms of output so I keep having to wait 2 years for every new release of his.

Iâ€™ve read some good novels recently. *â€˜Dead Simpleâ€™ by Peter James was really enjoyable.*

At the beginning of the year I read â€œSwan Songâ€ by Robert McCammon, which was quite simply the most amazing fiction novel Iâ€™ve read in my life. Nothing else has come remotely close. Highly, highly recommended.
		
Click to expand...


theres about 15 more in the Roy Grace series after that one, most are very good (albeit do become a little samey in parts, but there are some lesser plots that run across the whole series)


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 27, 2018)

Presently reading all the Peter James non Roy Grace books. A bit different, but ok reading.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 27, 2018)

Just finished Channel Shore by Tom Fort, a travel book on Fort's journey along the Channel coast. 

Now reading Henry Blofeld's autobiography.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 27, 2018)

Atomic Habits by James Clear, donâ€™t often read these sort of books but trying to make a few lifestyle changes so hoping to get some guidance and inspiration ðŸ˜€


----------



## BrianM (Oct 27, 2018)

Phil try the Ben Aaronovitch books if you like fantasy, PC Peter Grant series, easy reading and highly enjoyable.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 27, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Covey gets a bit samey as you work your way through it. Feels like heâ€™s padding it out. If youâ€™re into that sort of stuff, â€œworking with emotional intelligenceâ€ by Daniel Goldblum(?). Not sure on the surname but itâ€™s Gold-something.
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong there.. been doing it work a course that work want the so called top 10% of their staff to do... 
Nothing earth shattering or mind blowing, really hard read at points as well,.just trying to speed read most of it and take the important bits from it...




Hobbit said:



			Not read any by Eddings. Will add them to the list. Have you tried Terry Brooks, the "Shannara" series?
		
Click to expand...

Great shout, have read a few of these and they've also done a fairly decent tv adaptation of it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 27, 2018)

_The Kingdom of Scotland: A Short History_ by Agnes Mure MacKenzie

Previous read was _Figures in a Landscape_ by Barry England - good but a bit odd (bit like the early 1970s film of it)


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 27, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm reading "Naked Empire" by terry goodkind. It's real throwaway swords and sorcery stuff in one of those endless series of books. I read the first one years ago and pick up the next in the series from time to time - I think this is something like the 9th one.
		
Click to expand...

I'd stop,there if I where you I read up to the eleventh book, which was supposed to be the last one.
All a bit same after the eight book very preachy.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 27, 2018)

A few authors for fantasy lovers,

Peter v Brett - Demon Series
Anthony Ryan - Ravens Sorrow and Draconis Memoria
David Eddings - Elenium and Tamuli are the only series I've read and love them.
Trudi Canavan - Black Magician
Robin Hobb - Farseer

https://www.fantasticfiction.com Is a great site, can see your favourite authors and everything they've written and recommends similar authors!


----------



## hors limite (Oct 27, 2018)

James Lee Burke - Deep South mainly cop stories, full of atmosphere.
Don Winslow - Gritty drug tales.
Like very much Grisham, Wilbur Smith seems to have gone down hill with time. The Reacher series got samey. Bryson has made me spit out my coffee/beer /whisky with mirth with mixed reactions from my fellow passengers.
William Boyd - particular favourite - Any Human Heart


----------



## Piece (Oct 27, 2018)

Watford v Huddersfield match programme.


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 27, 2018)

Just finished ...

Tombland - the latest in the Shardlake series by C J Sansom (historical fiction 15th century)
The Falcon of Sparta - latest by Conn Iggulden (historical fiction 4th century BC )
War of the Wolf - latest in Last Kingdom series by Bernard Cornwell (historical fiction 10th century)
All up to the usual high standards of the respective authors.

Also part way through biographies of Alan Turing and Pol Pot. (If they'd met, l doubt they'd have got on well  )


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 28, 2018)

Read again The Greatest Comeback,from genocide to football glory, by David Bolchover. 

Itâ€™s the story of Bela Guttmann a man who survived the holocaust and went on to manage Benfica to two European Cups.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 28, 2018)

currently on book eleven of the roy grace series and have read four jack reachers,


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm enjoying going through the Mark Billingham books, Tom Thorne as the detective. I'm up to Buried.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 29, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm enjoying going through the Mark Billingham books, Tom Thorne as the detective. I'm up to Buried.
		
Click to expand...

I've read all of the Thorne novels - very good.


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 29, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just finished the Harry Potter books again

Now starting the Belgariad by David Eddings again - if anyone is into Fantasy books and Lotr then David Eddings for me is the King of Fantasy novels
		
Click to expand...

Loved the Belgariad, the mallorean, elenium and tamuli when I was younger. Read the whole thing a few times. Not sure how I'd get on with it now.

If you want a seriously good read check out the kingkiller chronicles by Patrick Rothfuss. I don't think I've read anything better in that genre, other than LOTR. 
I'm currently trying to finish the wheel of time by Robert Jordan after twenty years of reading and it's a bit of a slog at times.


----------



## Mr Hip (Oct 31, 2018)

Sir Terry Pratchett, Neil Gaiman, Chris Brookmyre, David Baldacci, Carl Hiaasen, Clive Cussler, Kathy Reichs, Harlen Coben, Lee Child,  CJ Box, Robert B Parker, Bob Rotella, John Feinstein, Ben Aaronovitch, Douglas Adams, George Orwell, Harlan Ellison and on and on. Not unusual to be reading a couple of real books and a couple on the Kindle.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 1, 2018)

Dispatches by Michael Herr. Itâ€™s basically his memoirs as a journalist during the Vietnam war.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 2, 2018)

Just read The Secret DJ, The Heroin Diaries by Nikki Sixx and A piece of Cake by Cupcake Brown


----------



## JamesR (Nov 2, 2018)

I've got a few on the go at the moment. I start one, go away from it for a while, start another, and then return to an old one.
Currently I've got:
On the Road - Keroac
Count of Monte Cristo - Dumas
Never Let Me Go - Ishiguro

my next one will be the Fox by Forsyth (hopefully a B'day prezzie)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2018)

Got John Feinstein's _The Majors _sitting waiting for me to pick it up.  But it will have to wait.

Meanwhile I have reached the mid-late 14th Century and Robert II - though he's a bit useless and not at all like his grandfather - his dad was pretty useless also...

it's an enjoyable read but trying to keep track of who's-who and the line of succession clear in my head is not easy.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 2, 2018)

I have got back into Dan Brown, just finished Digital Fortress which was right up my street, currently reading his new one Origin.

Deception point i thought was excellent.

Also reading Mark Dawsons set, The Cleaner, Saint Death and the Driver. onto the second one. so far so good!


----------



## larmen (Nov 2, 2018)

Is deception point the one with the meteor?
I think his non Langdon books are the better ones.

Also like John Milton. He is the British Jack Reacher


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 2, 2018)

PieMan said:



			The Reckoning by John Grisham. Love a Grisham novel!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too. No spoilers please its on my xmas list!


----------



## PieMan (Nov 2, 2018)

SaintHacker said:



			Me too. No spoilers please its on my xmas list!
		
Click to expand...

Well, down in Mississippi.....!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

You'll enjoy ðŸ‘


----------



## Rooter (Nov 2, 2018)

larmen said:



			Is deception point the one with the meteor?
I think his non Langdon books are the better ones.

Also like John Milton. He is the British Jack Reacher
		
Click to expand...

Yes DP is the Meteor / NASA one.

I am liking John Milton, he sounds like a bloke i'd like to go for a pint with! although he is sober now...


----------



## DeanoMK (Nov 2, 2018)

Highly recommend Atomic Habits by James Clear. I'm only a quarter into the book but it's very good and has already had a positive impact on me and even though it's not a golf book, it's had a positive impact on my golf.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2018)

The Practice Manual by Adam Young (again)


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 2, 2018)

Rooter said:



			I have got back into Dan Brown, just finished Digital Fortress which was right up my street, currently reading his new one Origin.

Deception point i thought was excellent.

Also reading Mark Dawsons set, The Cleaner, Saint Death and the Driver. onto the second one. so far so good!
		
Click to expand...

My opinion of you has plummeted to new depths! Dan Brown! Nooooo! Don't do this to yourself. His grammar is just unreadable darling.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 2, 2018)

Don't get me wrong, great story teller, but just let someone else write the book. Someone who writes in English.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 2, 2018)

Caught up with Ben Elton's Chart Throb, a satire of X Factor.
At the same time it was pretty funny and despairingly sad about how low the UK's TV viewing public will stoop for entertainment.
A touch of Blackadder's last series.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 2, 2018)

Just started Lincoln in the Bardo. 

Interesting style, have high hopes


----------



## Wolf (Nov 3, 2018)

Just starting the Templar Throne by Paul Cristopher


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 3, 2018)

I havent read a book for years, i must get back into a good book.


----------



## tarmac (Nov 3, 2018)

if you like this i can thoroughly recommend the next 6 books in the series too.great read, one of those that you find yourself grabbing a couple of pages  every spare minute you have.inspector pekkala was the last tzars personal detective sent to the gulags after the revolution and now works for stalin...give it a whirl


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I havent read a book for years, i must get back into a good book.
		
Click to expand...

Start it easy mate


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Start it easy mate

View attachment 25851

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚......âœŠðŸ’¦âœŠðŸ’¦


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 3, 2018)

Arabia- Levison Wood...

Went to see him this week. Very good!!


----------



## rosecott (Nov 3, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I havent read a book for years, i must get back into a good book.
		
Click to expand...

Have a go at the latest Kevin Keegan autobiography, a good read by a very good ghost writer.


----------



## rpwilkins (Nov 4, 2018)

If youâ€™ve not heard of David Grann (writes for The New Yorker) both his Lost City of Z (recently made in to a film) and Killers of the Flower Moon are enthralling reads. Heâ€™s just released an extended copy of an article he wrote in The New Yorker as a hard back - The White Darkness - which I am currently reading.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 6, 2018)

_Swallows and Amazons_ by Arthur Ransome - because I've never read it or any of his books and sometimes I just need a little bit of very gentle, easy and innocent escapism.  And I'm also learning about the bits of a little sailing dinghy.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I havent read a book for years, i must get back into a good book.
		
Click to expand...

I read a book once, green it was (Porridge c19xx)


----------



## larmen (Nov 6, 2018)

The latest â€˜Jack Reacherâ€™ has landed on Monday. Started it on my commute today.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 9, 2018)

Looking forward to finding _How to be Right_ by James O'Brien in my Christmas stocking. 

I might suggest it looks to be a useful (and for some eye-opening) read for others wondering what the hell is going on with the UK at the moment


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 21, 2018)

larmen said:



			The latest â€˜Jack Reacherâ€™ has landed on Monday. Started it on my commute today.
		
Click to expand...

Finished this toda y, after a new series to start.
Anyone read the mitch Rapp books (Vince flynn)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2018)

Conn Iggulden, The Falcon of Sparta. Cracking start to the book.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 21, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			Finished this toda y, after a new series to start.
Anyone read the mitch Rapp books (Vince flynn)
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Good books. Better than the Reacher ones, in my view. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 21, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			Anyone read the mitch Rapp books (Vince flynn)
		
Click to expand...

Yes loads of them albeit on audiobook, I really enjoyed them all.  I need to catch up from where I left off so thanks for reminding me ðŸ˜‰


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 21, 2018)

Do these need to be read in order ?


----------



## larmen (Nov 21, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			Do these need to be read in order ?
		
Click to expand...

They are sequential and he references back to them sometimes.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 21, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			Do these need to be read in order ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I would definitely say so.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 5, 2018)

Running, the Ronnie O Sullivan autobiography.
About half way through, interesting read so far, obviously mental issues there, but another sport where the biggest battle seems against yourself rather than your opponent.
Will probably be finished today or tomorrow and move onto something else.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 5, 2018)

The James Taylor, cricketer, autobiography. An interesting read. A tough battle for him, and still ongoing.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 7, 2018)

Just completed Nigel Mansell's autobiography... Someone I never warmed to whilst he was racing... Initially found myself changing that view... Howe ver, during the last part of the book (backword as he calls it) he reverts to type and my original opinion is restored... Good read if you are a red 5 can person...

Found an unread Reacher on my kindle which I find an easy entertaining read...


----------



## AMcC (Mar 5, 2019)

Just read the latest Jack Reacher book by Lee Child, Past Tense.   Not really impressed, was 75% of the way through before anything really started happening.  Really enjoyed some of the early books but this just plods along.  Anyone else read it ?


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 5, 2019)

Command and Control by Eric Schlosser. 

Itâ€™s a piece of non-fiction about the history of American nuclear weaponery. Very interesting so far.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 5, 2019)

Iâ€™m re-reading all of the James Bond novels at the moment.
So much better than the films


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm re reading the Tad Williams Memory, Sorry and Thorn trilogy, as a mate told me about follow trilogy that the first book is out for.

Looking forward to reading about all my favourite characters in the years after


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 5, 2019)

Re-reading Nightwatch by Sir Terry Pratchett. One of the Discworld series and (with the possible exception of Thud!) the darkest in what is an otherwise lighthearted series of books. Great story though that makes you think about what you would and wouldn't do differently given the chance to go back to a point in time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 7, 2019)

Just finished reading jack London's companion novellas _Call of the Wild_ and_ White Fang_

Now you might think that these are books for dog and maybe wildlife lovers only - but they are for anyone with an interest in the north american wilderness and the Yukon gold days of the late 19th century.  But they are so much more than that - they are tales of humanity, inhumanity, compassion, loyalty, suffering and love...and can stir emotions that we rarely experience and express.  Two very powerful little stories.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 7, 2019)

currently reading The Graft by Martina Cole, London smalltime gangster stuff but a good read and jogs along quite nicely.
 Awaiting the new Peter James ,Roy Grace series as they are very very good and PJ  is an extremely good writer .
if you havent read any of his Roy Grace /dead series then i envy you that you have a wealth of reading that you will enjoy.


----------



## Dando (Jul 7, 2019)

Just finished â€œthe boy who followed his father to Auschwitzâ€
It a great read and one book that should be made into a film


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 7, 2019)

The first Game of Thrones book, really good read. Can see it doing well as a TV show.


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2019)

Just read Long road to Mercy by David Baldacci which was excellent


----------



## larmen (Jul 7, 2019)

fundy said:



			Just read Long road to Mercy by David Baldacci which was excellent
		
Click to expand...

He has done a lot of advertisement for Adlee Pine. I like my series when they are already established a little. Is it promising? I really like his Will Robie and Camel Club ones.


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2019)

larmen said:



			He has done a lot of advertisement for Adlee Pine. I like my series when they are already established a little. Is it promising? I really like his Will Robie and Camel Club ones.
		
Click to expand...

I stumbled across it having not seen the advertisements (as a reader of prev series), without giving too much away shes a female version of similar leads in this type of genre. Its excellently written as all his books are for me and shes a decent lead character, Definitely promising and more to come from her past in future books clearly


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			Just read Long road to Mercy by David Baldacci which was excellent
		
Click to expand...

I recently read _End Game _by Baldacci - a 'pick-up' in our hotel in Bali.  I had not read any Baldacci before but it was one of only half dozen books in English that they had - and after finishing it (somehow) I determined that I wouldn't waste my time reading 600+ pages of inconsequential 'shoot 'em up' again.  Unless you can assure me that _End Game_ isn't representative of the quality of his writing


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I recently read _End Game _by Baldacci - a 'pick-up' in our hotel in Bali.  I had not read any Baldacci before but it was one of only half dozen books in English that they had - and after finishing it (somehow) I determined that I wouldn't waste my time reading 600+ pages of inconsequential 'shoot 'em up' again.  Unless you can assure me that _End Game_ isn't representative of the quality of his writing
		
Click to expand...

Its an American crime based novel, theres going to be a degree of shoot em up as you call it in them but wouldnt say it was overdone personally but we may have different perspectives. For me his books always come across as much about the main characters and their interaction than just the action in the book


----------



## larmen (Jul 8, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I recently read _End Game _by Baldacci
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s part of the Will Robie series, but I canâ€™t recall the story line right now. There will be killing involved. You donâ€™t get many spy novels without it.

If you like a Baldacci with less killing I would suggest the King and Maxwell series. Also available on TV every now and then, but weirdly paced there. 2 former Secret Service agents that are now PIs


----------



## woofers (Jul 8, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Just finished the whole Jack Reacher series by Lee Child. Now moved on to the Nick Stone series by Andy McNabb.
		
Click to expand...

I quite enjoyed the Reacher books, there were a couple of duds, but also a decent collection of short stories.

Currently Iâ€™m working my way through the Harry Bosch series (author Michael Connelly), suggest if you like Reacher youâ€™ll enjoy these. And best to read them in chronological order as there are references / links which, although not essential, assist the context of the stories.


----------



## larmen (Jul 8, 2019)

If you read Bosch you should also read Haller (Lincoln Lawyer) where they chronologically fit together. Quite some overlap sometimes.

But if it is someone like Reacher you like I suggest John Milton as a character. Ex military now drifter doing the right thing.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 8, 2019)

woofers said:



			I quite enjoyed the Reacher books, there were a couple of duds, but also a decent collection of short stories.

Currently Iâ€™m working my way through the Harry Bosch series (author Michael Connelly), suggest if you like Reacher youâ€™ll enjoy these. And best to read them in chronological order as there are references / links which, although not essential, assist the context of the stories.
		
Click to expand...




larmen said:



			If you read Bosch you should also read Haller (Lincoln Lawyer) where they chronologically fit together. Quite some overlap sometimes.

But if it is someone like Reacher you like I suggest John Milton as a character. Ex military now drifter doing the right thing.
		
Click to expand...

Already been through the Bosch series, and Haller. Also done the Scarpetta books by Patricia Cornwell. Currently re-reading the James Patterson Women's Murder Club series after finishing his Michael Bennet series. Will have a look to see if I've got any of the John Milton books on my hard drive.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 8, 2019)

larmen said:



			Itâ€™s part of the Will Robie series, but I canâ€™t recall the story line right now. There will be killing involved. You donâ€™t get many spy novels without it.

If you like a Baldacci with less killing I would suggest the King and Maxwell series. Also available on TV every now and then, but weirdly paced there. 2 former Secret Service agents that are now PIs
		
Click to expand...

I could have got the killing if the story went anywhere - but any plot-line just seemed to be something from which to hang Robie and his buddy's killing off of - the plot and all sub-plots basically went nowhere and I ended the book thinking - really? - is that it? - after all of that?  And as for the 'hook' of the London Underground having absolutely nothing to do with the rest of the plot - well...

Serves me right for preferring the stuff by such as Dickens, Wilkie Collins, RLS, John Buchan and Henry James...

Just started Buchan's _The Free Fishers_...


----------



## larmen (Jul 8, 2019)

Well, it has seen me through about 2 weeks of commute and lunch. The plot  is probably forgettable, but it entertained me at the time.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 8, 2019)

Just starting Scott Marian's The Moscow Cipher. Never come across a book of his I haven't liked.


----------



## larmen (Jul 8, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just starting Scott Marian's The Moscow Cipher. Never come across a book of his I haven't liked.
		
Click to expand...

I don't like 'Star of Africa' / 'The Devils Kingdom' of his, otherwise I am waiting for him to write another one too.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 8, 2019)

larmen said:



			I don't like 'Star of Africa' / 'The Devils Kingdom' of his, otherwise I am waiting for him to write another one too.
		
Click to expand...

They're the only other 2 I haven't read though do have them here waiting to be picked up.


----------



## ridonver (Jul 10, 2019)

I am reading House of Leaves by Mark Z. Danielewski.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 10, 2019)

Don't read that much fiction - generally prefer non-fiction. And subsequent to the TV series, just read The Looming Tower by Lawrence Wright. A fascinating insight into the how/when/why of the rise of Al Qaeda and their committing of 9/11. If you're interested to know why Islamic extremists think as they do, then it's a decent starting place. Mrs B commented  " ... bloody funny choice for a holiday read ..." but its what I do.

That said, waiting for the next offerings from Bernard Cornwell and CJ Sansom


----------



## Wolf (Jul 11, 2019)

larmen said:



			I don't like 'Star of Africa' / 'The Devils Kingdom' of his, otherwise I am waiting for him to write another one too.
		
Click to expand...

Well I've finished it in timely fashion doesn't take me long to get through a book. It starts really well and makes for good reading then it really loses its way and just seems to merge Sci fi with thriller & an unbelievable gun fight in a closed off room with Ben Hope v 11 men of which he obviously wins. Sadly for me the worst of his books overall that I've read.


----------



## Slab (Jul 11, 2019)

Any Bernard Cornwell fans here?

Really enjoy the Sharpe series but Starbuck stuff was dreadful. From his other publications which would be most 'sharpe like' ?


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 11, 2019)

Slab said:



			Any Bernard Cornwell fans here?

Really enjoy the Sharpe series but Starbuck stuff was dreadful. From his other publications which would be most 'sharpe like' ?
		
Click to expand...

Difficult for me to say which are most "Sharpe-like" as I  read Sharpe along time ago and his other stuff more recently.  And he has covered quite a few different historic eras in his stuff. But I quite liked his "Grail Quest" series set in the Hundred Years War - starting with Harlequin. And also the Saxon series - set in 9th /10th centuries at the time of the birth of England as a unified country - starting with The Last Kingdom. And like most of his stuff, the novels are set in & around known battles of the period. (But then, as was the Starbuck series)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 11, 2019)

I have to re-read BALL FOUR.  The author, one of my heroes, Jim Bouton, passed away last night.  It wasn't not just a great baseball book, it changed sports books forever.   I am sad I never got a chance to meet him in person.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 6, 2019)

Just finished H V Morton's _In Search of Scotland_ (pub 1929) - very interesting tour around much of the country and reflecting upon the history of and at the places as he went along.  Just started Robert Heinlein _The Moon is a Harsh Mistress_ - Sci-Fi by the master of the genre at the time - set in 2074 written in 1966.  Loving the computers...


----------



## Rooter (Sep 6, 2019)

I have got into sports psychology, so a pretty niche read! BUt before that on Holiday i read Peter Crouch, how to be a professional footballer. It had me in stitches!! A very good easy read.

Endure - Alex Hutchinson follows the story of the Nike 2hr marathon attempt along with psychology
The Chimp Paradox - Steve Peters. Interesting take on how your brain works in both sport and life situations.
Now onto How bad do you want it - Matt Fitzgerald. This is proving really interesting!! only 5 chapters in so far.


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2019)

Rooter said:



			I have got into sports psychology, so a pretty niche read! BUt before that on Holiday i read Peter Crouch, how to be a professional footballer. It had me in stitches!! A very good easy read.

Endure - Alex Hutchinson follows the story of the Nike 2hr marathon attempt along with psychology
The Chimp Paradox - Steve Peters. Interesting take on how your brain works in both sport and life situations.
Now onto How bad do you want it - Matt Fitzgerald. This is proving really interesting!! only 5 chapters in so far.
		
Click to expand...

Matthew Syed stuff worth a read if you havent already, Bounce to start


----------



## larmen (Sep 6, 2019)

fundy said:



			Matthew Syed stuff worth a read if you havent already, Bounce to start
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't read anything he writes, just because of his stand on Team Sky and British Cycling and doping.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 6, 2019)

larmen said:



			Done both. Looking for a lot more similar stuff, hate stand alone books.


Had to start a spreadsheet to keep track of what I am reading. Currently following 17 heroes by 14 authors. Reading Stephen Leather's 'Chinaman' right now where they are just making a Jackie Chan movie of that. Before that I just finished the Luke Stone books by Jack Mars.
		
Click to expand...

Try the Roy Grace series by Peter James or the James Patterson books Alex Cross series


----------



## user2010 (Sep 6, 2019)

The Millennium Trilogy by Stieg Larsson. Brilliant.
The Necroscope series by Brian Lumley, if you like _Wamphyri_ and horror, absolutely superb.


----------



## Midnight (Sep 6, 2019)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			The Millennium Trilogy by Stieg Larsson. Brilliant.
The Necroscope series by Brian Lumley, if you like _Wamphyri_ and horror, absolutely superb.

Click to expand...

I had forgotten about the Brian Lumley books , I read them years ago and loved them, I may have to buy them again.


----------



## larmen (Sep 6, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Try the Roy Grace series by Peter James or the James Patterson books Alex Cross series
		
Click to expand...

I have raced through the Alex Cross series by now as well ;-) 26 books more or less in a row, a couple of breaks when the new Pike Logan came out, and a there was a Spider Shepheard book as well, otherwise I went straight through them.

Just started Danny Black by Chris Ryan (not the youtube golfer, I think). A bit graphical, so I had to jump a couple of paragraphs a couple of times, but so far it has entertained me on my commute. Finished book 2 of 6 this evening, downloaded book 3 for next week already.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 7, 2019)

The song of Hiawatha.  enlightening.
http://www.theotherpages.org/poems/song-21.html


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 7, 2019)

Jeffery Archer ..... Now he is a good author. Just rereading ,as the crow flies,
Good characters and a great read .
I would recommend prisoner of birth by said author,it's a little bit Count of Monte Christo but with its own twist very very good


----------



## Tongo (Sep 7, 2019)

Recently finished reading Slow Trains to Venice by Tom Chesshyre. Tis the second book of his i have read after From Source to Sea which is about walking the length of the Thames. He's a very good travel author and there's two or three other books of his which look interesting.


----------



## larmen (Sep 15, 2019)

larmen said:



			If you read Bosch you should also read Haller (Lincoln Lawyer) where they chronologically fit together. Quite some overlap sometimes.

But if it is someone like Reacher you like I suggest John Milton as a character. Ex military now drifter doing the right thing.
		
Click to expand...

The latest John Milton has hit my kindle now, but I finish the Danny Black book I am currently reading 1st.

It's a good time coming up from now, John Milton just out, Mitch Rapp coming next week, Harry Bosch sometimes in October, and the newest Jack Reacherp at the end of October as well.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2019)

I haven't read a book in many, many years, but we're going on holiday on Wednesday so I've downloaded Kindle app + This Is Going To Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor by Adam Kay.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 16, 2019)

Conclave by Robert Harris.
About appointing a new Pope.
Different but pretty good.

Bought with about four other books from my local charity shop for Â£5
When I got it home I found it was a signed first edition, going for Â£15/Â£25 on Abe.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 16, 2019)

Just finished as the crow flies by Jeffery archer old yes but great book


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 16, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Conclave by Robert Harris.
About appointing a new Pope.
Different but pretty good.

Bought with about four other books from my local charity shop for Â£5
When I got it home I found it was a signed first edition, going for Â£15/Â£25 on Abe.

Click to expand...

Read that also recently, a good page turner.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 17, 2019)

Reading A Good Walk Spoiled by John Feinstein again. Tis the fourth time I have read it and it still remains interesting and fascinating. A great read.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 17, 2019)

PieMan said:



			The Reckoning by John Grisham. Love a Grisham novel!!
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, though it's different to his norm!

Parked about 50 pages into Part 2 in favour of Clive Cussler's Grey Ghost followed by (current) Wilbur Smith's King of Kings.


----------



## larmen (Oct 12, 2019)

The latest Mitch Rapp has arrived, looking forward to Mondayâ€™s commute.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 12, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Likewise, though it's different to his norm!
		
Click to expand...

The second part is far too long and eventually boring.  The denouement worth while though.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 12, 2019)

Just picked up a Jane Casey ,serial killer jobby called Cruel Acts ,so far so good.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 13, 2019)

Working my way through Chris Ryan's, Danny Black series of books. Pretty much what you expect from a an ex SAS man as a writer but entertaining enough


----------



## larmen (Oct 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Working my way through Chris Ryan's, Danny Black series of books. Pretty much what you expect from a an ex SAS man as a writer but entertaining enough
		
Click to expand...

Done the 1st few of them, just finished Warlord.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2019)

Just started 'The Taste of Too Much' (1960) by Cliff Hanley.  A coming of age tale of a 17yr old being brought up in a north-west Glasgow scheme.  A fair bit before my time - but with a great deal of resonance.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 14, 2019)

I just finished reading No Hiding in the Open by John Hoskison, which I'm sure plenty of you have read probably. It was quite decent light reading.


----------



## fundy (Oct 14, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just started 'The Taste of Too Much' (1960) by Cliff Hanley.  A coming of age tale of a 17yr old being brought up in a north-west Glasgow scheme.  A fair bit before my time - but with a great deal of resonance.
		
Click to expand...

read his follow up, not quite as light reading mind


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 14, 2019)

Lethal White by Robert Galbraith
JK Rowling writing adult fiction.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2019)

fundy said:



			read his follow up, not quite as light reading mind
		
Click to expand...

What would that be?


----------



## fundy (Oct 14, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What would that be?
		
Click to expand...


oops quoted wrong post sorry SILH, was meant for Orikorus post above yours (not sure what happened there sorry)


----------



## larmen (Oct 29, 2019)

The latest Jack Reacher has arrived.
The last was a bit hmmm, letâ€™s see what the current one is. Have to finish the Harry Bosh 1st.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 29, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just started 'The Taste of Too Much' (1960) by Cliff Hanley.  A coming of age tale of a 17yr old being brought up in a north-west Glasgow scheme.  A fair bit before my time - but with a great deal of resonance.
		
Click to expand...

Well that was fun.  Can recommend it for any Glaswegian or local who might enjoy a quick and light glimpse back in time to the trials and tribulations of a clever 17yr old lad (living I'm guessing in Knightswood) - finding his way with Highers and lassies in Glasgow (with a trip to Millport) of 1960.

Next up - a book I read in school - but fancy another look.  _Pied Piper_ by Nevil Shute


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 29, 2019)

Just about finished Goldie's book. Wow what a life. LOve the fact that he gives a F U throughout his turbulent life and has a determination that would have grounded most and is still one of the most successful DNB artists ever and continues to grow and in most of the things he starts.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 29, 2019)

I Michael Bennet, by James Patterson ,easy read as are all of Patterson's books


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 29, 2019)

Half way through Chris Boardman's auto [2016]
Don't know why I picked it up as I am not very interested in cycling.
I think it must have been for his journey.

Anyway, glad I did as it is a good read.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 29, 2019)

Just picked up a couple of Tom Clancy novels today at lovely bookshop in Woodhall Spa. Tonight I'll be starting with The Bear and the Dragon. It's a pretty big book but I'll be enjoying some uninterrupted time next few days reading it.


----------



## larmen (Nov 4, 2019)

larmen said:



			The latest Jack Reacher has arrived.
The last was a bit hmmm, letâ€™s see what the current one is.
		
Click to expand...

I have to go with hmmm again. Maybe it has run itself out?

The latest Ben Hope has arrived in time for the next commute.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 4, 2019)

Yet another Patterson book 
,Don't blink, real page turner and all happening on every page.really good plot with a good twist.patterson doesn't disappoint


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 4, 2019)

Border by Don Winslow. The last in the drug cartel series. Good, but a tough read. I am looking forwards to trying his other books.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2019)

I was enjoying reading the 3 minute search thread, but it gone down the tubes


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 4, 2019)

On the second book of Brent Weeks 'Lightbringer' Series, now that all 5 are now out. Fantasy book with a twist where the main characters can use light to craft and destroy things using the different colours of the spectrum.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I was enjoying reading the 3 minute search thread, but it gone down the tubes 

Click to expand...

You could start up another to debate how close your 'Place' should be to your 'Pick' point when P&P is active under a winter rule - and whether another player could pull you up if he felt your ball was placed too far from where it was picked (or marked and picked as the case might be) 

Meanwhile enjoying Pied Piper by Nevil Shute.  I enjoy reading authors and their books I might have read when younger, and reading the 'classics' - especially Victorian era classics.  I've little inclination to read such as James Patterson, Tom Clancy, Lee Child, David Baldacci etc - maybe one day.


----------



## Lazkir (Nov 5, 2019)

Paperboy said:



			On the second book of Brent Weeks 'Lightbringer' Series, now that all 5 are now out. Fantasy book with a twist where the main characters can use light to craft and destroy things using the different colours of the spectrum.
		
Click to expand...

Any good? I'm fed up of fantasy aimed at teenagers.

Currently listening/reading World Engines Destroyer by Steven Baxter, it's interesting but a bit slow.

For anyone who likes proper Sci-fi stuff, try the expanse series by S.A.Corey or any of the Iain M Banks Culture series.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2019)

Lazkir said:



			Any good? I'm fed up of fantasy aimed at teenagers.

Currently listening/reading World Engines Destroyer by Steven Baxter, it's interesting but a bit slow.

For anyone who likes *proper Sci-fi stuff, *try the expanse series by S.A.Corey or any of the Iain M Banks Culture series.
		
Click to expand...

Or if you fancy reading of what Sci-Fi authors of the 1950s and 60s thought of the future given their 1950s understanding of such as computing and space travel...try the master of the genre from back then - Robert Heinlein.  

Some of what he writes would have seemed truly Sci-Fi and incredible at the time - but we can recognise it as being real today - way ahead of the timescales he set his stories in.  And when you read of in the here-and-now you are set thinking of the stuff he writes of that isn't with us - yet...and with some you recognise the seed with us today.


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 5, 2019)

Lazkir said:



			Any good? I'm fed up of fantasy aimed at teenagers.

Currently listening/reading World Engines Destroyer by Steven Baxter, it's interesting but a bit slow.

For anyone who likes proper Sci-fi stuff, try the expanse series by S.A.Corey or any of the Iain M Banks Culture series.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I'm quite enjoying it, it is a bit more adult based then some of the other fantasy books I read.

https://www.fantasticfiction.com/w/brent-weeks/

Link to his books with a description, his Night Angel books are also very good. If you say what Fantasy you've enjoyed I might be able to recommend some other series.


----------



## Lazkir (Nov 6, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Or if you fancy reading of what Sci-Fi authors of the 1950s and 60s thought of the future given their 1950s understanding of such as computing and space travel...try the master of the genre from back then - Robert Heinlein. 

Some of what he writes would have seemed truly Sci-Fi and incredible at the time - but we can recognise it as being real today - way ahead of the timescales he set his stories in.  And when you read of in the here-and-now you are set thinking of the stuff he writes of that isn't with us - yet...and with some you recognise the seed with us today.
		
Click to expand...

Oh definitely, have read quite a few of his along with the other master (Asimov).  I do enjoy the odd nostalgia trip and enjoy re-reading some of the classics! 




Paperboy said:



			Yes I'm quite enjoying it, it is a bit more adult based then some of the other fantasy books I read.

https://www.fantasticfiction.com/w/brent-weeks/

Link to his books with a description, his Night Angel books are also very good. If you say what Fantasy you've enjoyed I might be able to recommend some other series.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that will give it a try after I'm done with my next few books.
Obviously I've read all of the Tolkien stuff, as well as the SOIAF stuff. I've even enjoyed that pompous ass Rothfuss's Name of the Wind and it's follow ups, shame he'll never ever finish the third and final book.
Also have read Robin Hobb, Sanderson, Michael Sullivan, Jordan Roberts, Anne McCathrey and loads more that I've forgotten. More than happy to hear some recommendations though!


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 6, 2019)

Lazkir said:



			Thanks for that will give it a try after I'm done with my next few books.
Obviously I've read all of the Tolkien stuff, as well as the SOIAF stuff. I've even enjoyed that pompous ass Rothfuss's Name of the Wind and it's follow ups, shame he'll never ever finish the third and final book.
Also have read Robin Hobb, Sanderson, Michael Sullivan, Jordan Roberts, Anne McCathrey and loads more that I've forgotten. More than happy to hear some recommendations though! 

Click to expand...

The third Rothfuss book is out next year according to Fantastic Fiction website August 2020, I really enjoyed those two books.

If you liked most of the ones above then you should enjoy the authors below.

Jim Butcher - The books would be classed as young adult, very easy reading at times very dark and humorous.
Anthony Ryan - I enjoy his books, the one critism is they can end a bit abruptly at the end of the series.
Peter V.Brett - One series so far with a totally new theme for fantasy, Loved the series and he is now writing a follow up trilogy. Set 15 years after the last series.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 6, 2019)

Barnet and Tewkesbury by PW Hammond


----------



## Lazkir (Nov 6, 2019)

Paperboy said:



*The third Rothfuss book is out next year according to Fantastic Fiction website August 2020,* I really enjoyed those two books.

If you liked most of the ones above then you should enjoy the authors below.

Jim Butcher - The books would be classed as young adult, very easy reading at times very dark and humorous.
Anthony Ryan - I enjoy his books, the one critism is they can end a bit abruptly at the end of the series.
Peter V.Brett - One series so far with a totally new theme for fantasy, Loved the series and he is now writing a follow up trilogy. Set 15 years after the last series.
		
Click to expand...


Bib, I admire your optimism.. that site has been saying it's out the following year for the last seven years I think 

Thanks for the recommendations, I'll look them up!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2019)

About to revisit The Practice Manual by Adam Young and some NLP stuff I have knocking about


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 6, 2019)

Just finished The First Casualty, the untold story of the Falklands War and NP8901, superb reading.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2019)

Finished _Pied Piper_ by Nevil Shute this morning.  That it's Armistice Day made the concluding few chapters very poignant.

I first read this as a school reader in the early 1970s - I recalled I read it but couldn't recall the story nor how I felt about it.  For it paints a rather unexpectedly graphic picture of an elderly English gentleman travelling with a group of young children across France in the summer of 1940 as Hitler's armies drove into and across the country towards the channel.  That it is quite as graphic as it is, is hardly surprising since it was written in 1942 - and it is odd, today of all days, reflecting that I first read this story not much more than 30yrs after it was set - and there have been many more than 30yrs passed since that first reading - and 1990 seems not that long ago.

It's short novel at 250 pages - but I suggest worth reading as a simple reminder of some of the horrors of that war, and why today we can remember with gratitude the lives of those who fought and died for the peace across Europe that most of us have been fortunate to have lived our whole lives.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 11, 2019)

just fin Substance inside new order by Hooky


----------



## Wolf (Dec 31, 2019)

Currently reading Fear Bubble by Ant Middleton. Really good read so far abiut how to face fears and improve mindsets whilst following his journey up Everest.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 1, 2020)

Got Billy Connolly’s Tall Tales and Wee Stories from Santa. Dipping into it i read it with his (and my own) Glaswegian voice and i just love it.  When I read it aloud to my wife with his voice she cracks up 😂 - more so perhaps because she loves Glaswegians and how chatty and open they are to strangers - even English ones like herself 🤣


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 1, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Got Billy Connolly’s Tall Tales and Wee Stories from Santa. Dipping into it i read it with his (and my own) Glaswegian voice and i just love it.  When I read it aloud to my wife with his voice she cracks up 😂 - more so perhaps because she loves Glaswegians and how chatty and open they are to strangers - even English ones like herself 🤣[/QUOTE)

That's on my shopping list to buy,love the big yin ,he cracks me up big time ,exceptionally funny man[
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 1, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			Any good? I'm fed up of fantasy aimed at teenagers.

Currently listening/reading World Engines Destroyer by Steven Baxter, it's interesting but a bit slow.

For anyone who likes proper Sci-fi stuff, try the *expanse series by S.A.Corey *or any of the Iain M Banks Culture series.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the steer on this, downloaded the 1st book and am throughly enjoying it. 
Don’t know if you have read Adrian Tchaikovsky “Children of time”?.... Highly recommended.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 1, 2020)

Currently reading Martina Cole ,THE TAKE , London gangster stuff ,very gritty and nothing left to the imagination ,she really knows what it's all about


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Because it was free I downloaded the complete works of Charles Dickens onto my Kindle. I tried to read A Tale of Two Cities but had to give up after just a couple of chapters. Not sure if I will bother with anymore of his stuff if they are all similar to that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2020)

Just finished the latest Bernard Cornwell, The Sword of Kings. I've loved this series but this book showed the first signs of tiredness. 

Next up is Mortal Mischief by Frank Tallis. It is the detective the recent Vienna Blood TV show is based on. I enjoyed the show so I am trying the books.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 1, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Because it was free I downloaded the complete works of Charles Dickens onto my Kindle. I tried to read A Tale of Two Cities but had to give up after just a couple of chapters. Not sure if I will bother with anymore of his stuff if they are all similar to that.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve read a lot of Dickens the last 5yrs.  I find that you have to read it slowly to take it in - I think we actually skim read or only half read much of what we read today - you just can’t do that with Dickens. And you have to accept that the way Dickens writes in serial chunks you’ll often have to be going back to find out who’s who and what he or she was last doing - his stories have dozens of characters - some matter more than others, some don’t really matter at all - they are there to build a picture.  As he wrote in serial format his readers had plenty of time to read each ‘episode’ - so give yourself plenty of time - give your read as long as it takes.  Last I read was Barnaby Rudge - all 800 pages of it - it’s all there to be savoured.

I find the experience of reading Dickens all-enveloping and marvellous when you immerse yourself in the world he creates. My advice is to take it easy, enjoy the detail of the description, and persevere.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 1, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Got Billy Connolly’s Tall Tales and Wee Stories from Santa. Dipping into it i read it with his (and my own) Glaswegian voice and i just love it.  When I read it aloud to my wife with his voice she cracks up 😂 - more so perhaps because she loves Glaswegians and how chatty and open they are to strangers - even English ones like herself 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Have bought this book today and will be dipping in very shortly.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 2, 2020)

My grandson likes 'The Tiger who came to tea' so have been reading it quite often.


----------



## beggsy (Jan 2, 2020)

I’m reading James Milners book 
More of a Q & A but great to know what actually happens from a down to earth guy that’s at the top of the game


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 16, 2020)

William Blatty _The Exorcist_ . It's been sitting there for years and so I just thought I would - seen the film (of course) and the book reviews tell of the book being even better.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 16, 2020)

Haven't read a book in years, but, have just started A Golf Course Called Ireland after receiving it for Christmas.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 16, 2020)

Sam Torrance autobiography


----------



## Wolf (Jan 16, 2020)

Break Point by Ollie Ollerton, very insightful look into his life and how things can change


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 16, 2020)

General Sir Mike Jackson’s autobiography, “Soldier.” Started a bit slow, and didn’t do much detail of his early career. Picks up from the Falklands onwards.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 16, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			General Sir Mike Jackson’s autobiography, “Soldier.” Started a bit slow, and didn’t do much detail of his early career. Picks up from the Falklands onwards.
		
Click to expand...

Just re-read Riotous Assembly and Indecent Exposure and had tears running down my face from laughter.SWMBO sent me upstairs to the mancave 'cos I was upsetting her watching her T.v.selection-Am just about to start Roses Are Red by James Patterson,then over the weekend get into Commander In Cheat(Trumps golfing activities by a guy who played with him numerous times)
Jimbo...Night folks


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 22, 2020)

That Dom Winslow cartel trilogy, do you think I could do all three in a fortnight?
Off on holiday next week and I need something to keep me occupied on the flight and beach.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 22, 2020)

Am getting into the Andy McNabb series of Nick Stone adventures.  Very gritty and very gruesome in places but all so far have been page turner's


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 22, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			That Dom Winslow cartel trilogy, do you think I could do all three in a fortnight?
Off on holiday next week and I need something to keep me occupied on the flight and beach.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but only if you like the writing style.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 22, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Yes, but only if you like the writing style.
		
Click to expand...

Can you expand please? 😁


----------



## JamesR (Jan 22, 2020)

Great Expectations - so far it's living up to the hype


----------



## larmen (Jan 22, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Am getting into the Andy McNabb series of Nick Stone adventures.  Very gritty and very gruesome in places but all so far have been page turner's
		
Click to expand...

You can’t really say that, you are supposed to hate them. Like Coldplay.

Read them all as well, can’t remember much, but will read the future ones as well.Currently reading through the Agent Zero books from Jack Mars.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Great Expectations - so far it's living up to the hype 

Click to expand...

Once I got the hang of reading Dickens (slowly and always ready to go back chapters to remember who's who and what they were last doing) I found his books just a great read.  Tale of Two Cities is shorter and splendid.  Bleak House is epic.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 22, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Can you expand please? 😁
		
Click to expand...

Not easily!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 22, 2020)

Reading my first Clive Cussner book.
Best thing I can say about it is that if you are an insomniac I would recommend it.
Three pages and I am generally nodding off.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jan 22, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			That Dom Winslow cartel trilogy, do you think I could do all three in a fortnight?
Off on holiday next week and I need something to keep me occupied on the flight and beach.
		
Click to expand...

I'd take the first one - Power of the dog - its great and good as  a stand alone
Take summat else for other reading then read the others in due course but not one after the other - a bit intensive and ultimately quite depressing
TBH IMO they get poorer worse as the trilogy moves on should have stopped after 'Power of the dog'


----------



## Italian outcast (Jan 22, 2020)

Myself currently working my way through Patrick O'Brians masterful Aubrey/Maturin Napoleonic naval series (all 20)
Haven't read them for 10 years - a delight


----------



## rosecott (Jan 23, 2020)

Have just started a very weird book - March of the Lemmings by the comedian Stewart Lee. It is based on his pieces in the online Observer on Brexit for the 3 years following the referendum together with added footnotes, comments from readers and stuff from his stand up show. The jury is out.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2020)

The latest Harry Hole book by Jo Nesbo.

Just finished Rebel Ideas by Matthew Syed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2020)

Half way through _The Exorcist_ and it's good - just read the 'crucifix' bit and the bit where Regan's head turns round 360*.  Can't help but have how the film portrayed these things in my minds eye...so nothing really to imagine.  And though probably quite shocking when read before the film - they are not so having seen the film.  Just one of the things you have to accept as a down-side of watching a film or TV adaptation of a book you want to - or subsequently - read.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 23, 2020)

Break Point by Matthew "Ollie" Ollerton, now that man's had an interesting life.. Also just read Billy Binghams book, another man that should have been pretty much dead once a year from the age of about 9years old with what he got up to but thoroughly intriguing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			The latest Harry Hole book by Jo Nesbo.

Just finished Rebel Ideas by Matthew Syed.
		
Click to expand...

I like MS and have often thought I must read his stuff - enjoy his writing in the newspapers and what he says when reviewing papers on Sky News.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2020)

Chapter and Verse by Bernard Sumner, read both sides of the New Order falling out now and def on the side of Hooky, Barnet comes across as a knob even in his own book.

Just started "How not to run a club"


----------



## Siolag (Jan 23, 2020)

Currently reading 'Bring up the Bodies' by Hilary Mantel. I had thus far avoided this series, but fancied reading the new one and Wolf Hall came with a good recommendation. I really enjoyed Wolf Hall and expect to race through this one.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Chapter and Verse by Bernard Sumner, read both sides of the New Order falling out now and def on the side of Hooky, Barnet comes across as a knob even in his own book.

Just started "How not to run a club"
		
Click to expand...

aside - just one of my all time favourite songs and videos.  Loving Hooky on base...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			aside - just one of my all time favourite songs and videos.  Loving Hooky on base...







Click to expand...

if you read between the lines in both their books, turning that switch on at the start was about all Gillian did in 25 year


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			if you read between the lines in both their books, turning that switch on at the start was about all Gillian did in 25 year

Click to expand...

But she looks very sweet and demure throughout - without wishing to guess the tricks she might have got up to behind the scenes ...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But she looks very sweet and demure throughout - without wishing to guess the tricks she might have got up to behind the scenes ...

Click to expand...

well judging my both Hooky and Barney, none at all, a bit like her contribution to NO


----------



## larmen (Jan 25, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Am getting into the Andy McNabb series of Nick Stone adventures.
		
Click to expand...

I am just working on my list of books to download and seeing that he hasn't released a new one since 2017. Before that one a year, now 3 years silence. I hope he hasn't given up on Stone.


But on a positive note, the next Gray Man novel is coming in February. He is one of my favourite 'heroes', if we can use this word for people that make their imaginary money with killing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 29, 2020)

Well The Exorcist by William Blatty was excellent - deeper and more background to Black Mass and Exorcism than you get in the film...😳

Now just started my first Murakami - _Norwegian Wood._  Been meaning to read his stuff for a while.  Let’s see.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 27, 2020)

Well - Murakami - _Norwegian Wood  _I did enjoy, and so will read more of his - for now I'm having a go at Virginia Woolf _To the Lighthouse -_ I've never read any VW - it is rather intense and I'm having to concentrate hard


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 27, 2020)

Erebus, The  story of a ship. By Michael Palin.
The true account of the 1845 Arctic exploration.
A terrific read.
It's the first book of his I have read and I am impressed. Sort of similar to Brysons style.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 27, 2020)

Man in the High Castle by Phiilip K Dick.... a bit dull, half way though and nothings really happened


----------



## Wolf (Feb 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Man in the High Castle by Phiilip K Dick.... a bit dull, half way though and nothings really happened

Click to expand...

Bit like the TV show then...


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2020)

Rereading George Orwells 1984 currently


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 27, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Bit like the TV show then...
		
Click to expand...

never seen the TV show, from what i read, other than the actual plot idea its pertty boring


----------



## rosecott (Feb 27, 2020)

John Cleese's autobiography - very entertaining.
Calypso by David Sedaris - not the same without his voice, having heard him many times on radio 4.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 27, 2020)

Downsizing... Tom Watson...

Sadly, not about golf ⛳😞...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 27, 2020)

Listening to _The Far Pavilions_ by MM Kaye on BBC Radio 4 Extra (btw BBC Radio 4 Extra is a fabulous station - and so long live! BBC Radio 4 Extra  )


----------



## JamesR (Feb 27, 2020)

Just read John Le Carre's latest: Agent Running in the field

Very enjoyable - but I do love a spy novel


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 27, 2020)

*Excel 2019 for Dummies.*
2003 and earlies versions of Excel were so intuitive for me.
I absolutely hate the current version.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 27, 2020)

Just finished 'Adolf Hitler-My Part In His Downfall'by Spike Milligan(again)+have the film on You Tube-mental,anarchic...just right up my street!
Halfway through Shredded-The Bank That Boke Britain by Ian Fraser,story of RBS&how goodwin and the board went (mainly his way)against the rules to help cause a near global financial meltdown.
On my Trump fascination/stalking am now on 'Trump Nation'by Timothy O'Brien(who also penned 'The Art Of The Deal' about the Orange blimps rise/lies to the White House
(God help us--what a trio him Blowjob and Cumming)
DFT-noticed that you and SILH flagged up Cliff Hanley 'The taste Of Too Much'-Knightswood?Anything from Castlemilk?(now that was a place to grow up in in the 60's/70's
Very Happy Jimbo...especially after last night


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2020)

Was struggling with _To the Lighthouse_ by Virginia Woolf until yesterday when I googled 'is Virginia Woolf difficult' and found that _To the Lighthouse_ is in some bibliophile website's Top 10 difficult reads...It advises readers to not try and work out who the heck is thinking what about whom (it seems to be mostly the thoughts of the characters about themselves and each other, and not a lot of dialogue) and just read it...so I can now read it accepting that I'm not going to have much of a clue, but just enjoy the words and wait and see what happens.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 28, 2020)

Just started Red Rabbit by Tom Clancy,. Takes you back to soviet rule and espionage. Its one of his Jack Ryan Novels, its a slow starter but it's warming up nicely.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 28, 2020)

Have recently decided that I'd get to grips with Charles Dickens - something I've never read before. So just starting out on Tale of Two Cities. The 19th century style of writing is taking a bit of getting used to.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 28, 2020)

Seem to have got stuck on autobiographies. Finished John Cleese and Miles Kington (you can't really call it an autobiography though) and am now on to Hunter Davies.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 29, 2020)

How Not to be a Boy by Robert Webb.

Very funny in places, very dark in others, particularly when talking about his relationship with his dad.


----------



## GG26 (Mar 29, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Was struggling with _To the Lighthouse_ by Virginia Woolf until yesterday when I googled 'is Virginia Woolf difficult' and found that _To the Lighthouse_ is in some bibliophile website's Top 10 difficult reads...It advises readers to not try and work out who the heck is thinking what about whom (it seems to be mostly the thoughts of the characters about themselves and each other, and not a lot of dialogue) and just read it...so I can now read it accepting that I'm not going to have much of a clue, but just enjoy the words and wait and see what happens.
		
Click to expand...

For some reason I read to the end of To The Lighthouse and rate it as probably the most boring book that I've read.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 29, 2020)

Two Wheels over Catalonia by Richard Guise, an interesting book about a bike journey through the region. We've holidayed there a couple of times so its interesting hearing someone else's opinions of places that we stayed / visited.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 29, 2020)

Flamingos in the Desert by Kevin Borman. A bit like Tongo's above its a book done by a local to us, about 5 miles away, and his hikes around eastern Andalucia. There's so many things in it that are within 50 miles of us. For anyone that does get over to the little corner of paradise between May and August I'd very much recommend visiting the lakes down near Cabo de Gata, Cape of the Cat. And if you're there towards sunset it spectacular as the flamingos come in to roost - thousands of them.


----------



## Tongo (Mar 29, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Flamingos in the Desert by Kevin Borman. A bit like Tongo's above its a book done by a local to us, about 5 miles away, and his hikes around eastern Andalucia. There's so many things in it that are within 50 miles of us. For anyone that does get over to the little corner of paradise between May and August I'd very much recommend visiting the lakes down near Cabo de Gata, Cape of the Cat. And if you're there towards sunset it spectacular as the flamingos come in to roost - thousands of them.
		
Click to expand...

Have your read any of the Driving over Lemons series by Chris Stewart? He and his wife moved to the Alpujarras thirty odd years ago and he's written 4 books about their life there. They are a very good read, especially the first three.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 29, 2020)

Tongo said:



			Have your read any of the Driving over Lemons series by Chris Stewart? He and his wife moved to the Alpujarras thirty odd years ago and he's written 4 books about their life there. They are a very good read, especially the first three.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reminder. I read the first one and had since forgot about them. I must see if Amazon has them for the Kindle. Cheers


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 29, 2020)

_Excel 2019 for Dummies._
It's not the highpoint of cogent technical writing.


----------



## Dando (Mar 30, 2020)

I have just finished The Saboteur of Auschwitz - a great book based on the experiences of an English POW.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 30, 2020)

Am currently reading Martina Cole's " no mercy" typical Cole fare hard hitting lots violence and swearing but one again superb story telling from the author who has spent more time at no1 in the best selling charts than any other writer


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 30, 2020)

GG26 said:



			For some reason I read to the end of To The Lighthouse and rate it as probably the most boring book that I've read.
		
Click to expand...

I am struggling as I have never struggled with a book before...blimey.  Dickens is an easy read in comparison.

But I will see it out.  Jumping from the inside of one person's head and their stream of consciousness to another's - is just so hard to hang on to...but it's certainly different


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 30, 2020)

Footbridge to Enchantment by Nigel Tranter.

Over the wee wooden bridge to the Gullane side of Aberlady Bay. All about the wildfowl, nature plus local stuff.
Beautiful written and a total change from his wonderful historical novels.


----------



## NearHull (Mar 30, 2020)

Just thought I would mention that if you are a member of your local library you can download ebooks for free loans.  (but perhaps it may not be nationwide)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 30, 2020)

The Golfers Guide to Pilates


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 30, 2020)

First to fight- shedding a large light on the German - Polish, USSR-Polish war that started WWII, as a much overlooked theatre of war compared to the rest of WWII.

I went to a talk by the author at the BBC history magazine weekend in Chester last year, and promised myself I'd get the book in due course. Glad I did so far, as it debunks lots of "whig" history views like Cavalry vs tanks, and how much the UK and France didnt stick to their promises etc


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 30, 2020)

Max Hastings Bomber Command... Had read much of the book previously but couldn't bring myself to read the chapter about my old Dads squadron... So, for whatever reason, decided to do so this evening... Knew Dad didn't get a name check but wasn't surprised to read the squadron was considered the most ill disciplined of Bomber Command... Struggled to get through some parts as it brought back memories of the old man... He very rarely spoke of the war years but one incident he spoke of is described within the chapter... 

Aside from that, have been reading The Chamber by John Grisham... Long time since I've read one of his works and finding a good read...


----------



## Tongo (Mar 31, 2020)

Moved onto Tales from the Fast Trains by Tom Chesshyre. Have read a couple of his books (Slow Trains to Venice and From Source to Sea) and been very impressed so have high hopes for this one.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 1, 2020)

Tony Hancock biography written by a very boring man with his head up his bum.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 16, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Was struggling with _To the Lighthouse_ by Virginia Woolf until yesterday when I googled 'is Virginia Woolf difficult' and found that _To the Lighthouse_ is in some bibliophile website's Top 10 difficult reads...It advises readers to not try and work out who the heck is thinking what about whom (it seems to be mostly the thoughts of the characters about themselves and each other, and not a lot of dialogue) and just read it...so I can now read it accepting that I'm not going to have much of a clue, but just enjoy the words and wait and see what happens.
		
Click to expand...

Well it has taken me nearly 6 weeks to read the 160 pages or so of _To the Lighthouse_...a book unlike any I have read before.  And not at all easy.  

As the wiki article about it says... _the novel includes little dialogue and almost no action; most of it is written as thoughts and observations.  _Quite - and no plot to talk of so nothing to grab hold of.  Apparently now that have read this then Joyce's _Ulysses _should be a piece of cake..but not sure that I am ready.

Think it might be a bit of light adventure stuff - Walter Scott's _Rob Roy_...


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 16, 2020)

Been reading mostly on Kindle in recent times, but Mrs B has instructed that I should clear (ie read) some of the backlog of hardback books  bought over the last year -  so currently going through Hilary Mantel's Bring Up The Bodies, with biographies of Stalin, Napoleon and Alan Turing to follow. Then a history of the Palestinian "problem". After that just another 20 or so to get through.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 16, 2020)

Happy Old Me by Hunter Davies. Have enjoyed his writing for more years than I care to think about and this is a good as any. I just picked it up in a big pile of books I managed to book out very shortly before our County Council closed the libraries. When I started it, I couldn't believe that he was writing in a very entertaining way about exactly my personal situation - living alone in your 80s.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 16, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Happy Old Me by Hunter Davies. Have enjoyed his writing for more years than I care to think about and this is a good as any. I just picked it up in a big pile of books I managed to book out very shortly before our County Council closed the libraries. When I started it, I couldn't believe that he was writing in a very entertaining way about exactly my personal situation - living alone in your 80s.
		
Click to expand...

 When I was a kid I used to go the library to keep warm and read back issues of punch. Always enjoyed 'fathers day', which he wrote for many years.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 16, 2020)

pendodave said:



			When I was a kid I used to go the library to keep warm and read back issues of punch. Always enjoyed 'fathers day', which he wrote for many years.
		
Click to expand...

I, too, was always an avid reader of Punch.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 16, 2020)

Just finished Scrublands by Chris Hammer.  Great crime/thriller book set in a small town in Australia. I see it's only 99p now on kindle so if you have one and have a bit of spare time I'd really recommend it. You need to pay a bit of attention to the plot but that's not a bad thing. In a similar vein The Dry by Jane Harper (also set in Australia in the middle of a heat wave) is very good, as are her others Lost Man and Force of Nature.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 16, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Just finished Scrublands by Chris Hammer.  Great crime/thriller book set in a small town in Australia. I see it's only 99p now on kindle so if you have one and have a bit of spare time I'd really recommend it. You need to pay a bit of attention to the plot but that's not a bad thing. In a similar vein The Dry by Jane Harper (also set in Australia in the middle of a heat wave) is very good, as are her others Lost Man and Force of Nature.
		
Click to expand...

With Australia in mind and given the current crisis, I am rather avoiding re-reading Nevil Shute's _On the Beach_ - hopefully our ending is better


----------



## pendodave (Apr 16, 2020)

rosecott said:



			I, too, was always an avid reader of Punch.
		
Click to expand...

I assume it's no longer published. I subscribe to private eye, which (at least in the back half) has supplanted it.
Also used to enjoy Alan Coren's pieces. An English teacher used to read from a selection of his pieces called (iirc) Golfing for Cats. Pretty certain it wasn't about golf or cats  though...


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 16, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Been reading mostly on Kindle in recent times, but Mrs B has instructed that I should clear (ie read) some of the backlog of hardback books  bought over the last year -  so currently going through Hilary Mantel's Bring Up The Bodies, with biographies of Stalin, Napoleon and Alan Turing to follow. Then a history of the Palestinian "problem". After that just another 20 or so to get through.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like I'd have a field day with your collection. A very interesting read, if you haven't already, is Broken Vows, by Tom Bowyer. Certainly portrays Blair and Brown in a different light.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 16, 2020)

pendodave said:



			I assume it's no longer published. I subscribe to private eye, which (at least in the back half) has supplanted it.
Also used to enjoy Alan Coren's pieces. An English teacher used to read from a selection of his pieces called (iirc) Golfing for Cats. Pretty certain it wasn't about golf or cats  though...
		
Click to expand...

No, long gone, sadly. I still go back to many of the old contributors. I recently finished Someone Like Me by Miles Kington. It was in the biography section but you could hardly call it an autobiography, more a bunch of tallish tales of his childhood.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 16, 2020)

Just finished The Human Factor by a Graham Greene


----------



## larmen (Apr 16, 2020)

Without commuting, do people read more or less?
I usually read on the train and during lunch break, I haven’t touched a book in about 3 weeks now. I was struggling to find them next thing’ anyway, hopefully there will something once the world starts to turn again.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 16, 2020)

From Spain to Norway on a Bike Called Reggie by Andrew Sykes at the moment. I do like a good bit of travel writing.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 16, 2020)

larmen said:



			Without commuting, do people read more or less?
I usually read on the train and during lunch break, I haven’t touched a book in about 3 weeks now. I was struggling to find them next thing’ anyway, hopefully there will something once the world starts to turn again.
		
Click to expand...

Personally i'm reading more. Getting through a book every week at the moment but i did stock up before lockdown hit!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2020)

I can't read during my commute, as I am driving, but I am listening to fewer pod casts.


----------



## larmen (Apr 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I can't read during my commute, as I am driving, but I am listening to fewer pod casts.
		
Click to expand...

I haven’t even thought about podcasts. I must have such a backlog going forward.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 16, 2020)

larmen said:



			Without commuting, do people read more or less?
I usually read on the train and during lunch break, I haven’t touched a book in about 3 weeks now. I was struggling to find them next thing’ anyway, hopefully there will something once the world starts to turn again.
		
Click to expand...

I've  increased my already prolific reading rate. Usually get through a book every 2-3 weeks normally which is around 17 books ish a year, but that's increased to 1 a week started and finished during lockdown. I've always been a bit obsessed with reading since spending loads of time in hospital as a kid and its a habit that's always stayed with me.. Plus I also have audio books on the go when running or driving. 

Currently working my way through the Entire Tom Clancy back catalogue and there are some hefty books in that.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 16, 2020)

Halfway through Halidon by Robert Ludlum [Bourne Trilogy writer]
Really struggling with it to be honest, I was also not a fan of the Bourne films, probably just me.
I gave it a good talking to the other night and it seems to have picked up a bit since.
Two Rankin's and a Quinten Jardine sitting on the subs bench.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 16, 2020)

My rekindled Kindle is serving me well. I do like historical novels especially the Anglo Saxon period.  Currently working through the life of Earl Godwine and his sons leading up to the battle of Hastings.  OK! I know, I know it's sad but it does push my boat out 🤓


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 16, 2020)

I've just read the Knife Man, the life of John Hunter father of modern surgery, fascinating read.
What come across is how he had to battle the old school surgeons who's answer to everything was bloodletting, we also owe a dept to the body snatchers as that was the only way he could get cadavers to work on and teach students.
I'm also rereading Edward Jenner of Berkeley who discovered the vaccine for Smallpox, strangely he was a student of Hunter as was Joseph Lister.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 16, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			I've just read the Knife Man, the life of John Hunter father of modern surgery, fascinating read.
What come across is how he had to battle the old school surgeons who's answer to everything was bloodletting, we also owe a dept to the body snatchers as that was the only way he could get cadavers to work on and teach students.
I'm also rereading Edward Jenner of Berkeley who discovered the vaccine for Smallpox, strangely he was a student of Hunter as was Joseph Lister.
		
Click to expand...

Theres a nice little museum for Jenner at his old house in Berkeley, Gloucestershire.

I read once that most surgery was first carried out by 'Barber Surgeons' who were not qualified Doctors and that's why Surgeons are called Mr and not Doctor.  Just saying.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 16, 2020)

I've just finished Chickenhawk by Robert Mason which I first read about 10 years ago. One of the best real life accounts of the Vietnam War. The next one I have lined up is "It" by Stephen King.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 17, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Theres a nice little museum for Jenner at his old house in Berkeley, Gloucestershire.

I read once that most surgery was first carried out by 'Barber Surgeons' who were not qualified Doctors and that's why Surgeons are called Mr and not Doctor.  Just saying.
		
Click to expand...

It was mostly blood letting barbers done and tooth pulling, usually with the army at the time
The Mr comes because they had to get a university degree back in the day.
Modern surgeons become  doctors at medical school and revert to Mr or Miss when they pass their surgical exams.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2020)

Agnes Mure Mackenzie's _The Kingdom of Scotland: A Short History_


----------



## Jokki (Apr 20, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			I've just finished Chickenhawk by Robert Mason which I first read about 10 years ago. One of the best real life accounts of the Vietnam War. The next one I have lined up is "It" by Stephen King.
		
Click to expand...

Wow! Stephen King it's my favourite author. Which book you plan reading?
I like this genre. But now i forced to read book for my education. And i must writing much essay..i hate it, it's so bored, i thinking about using assignment writing service. What do you think about it? Study it's not as interesting as Stephen King.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 20, 2020)

A tried and trusted source of entertainment... Jack Reacher Echo Burning...


----------



## golfbluecustard (Apr 20, 2020)

I am Pilgrim by Terry Hayes, for the 3rd time .... 

bloody brilliant ! 

GBC


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 20, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Theres a nice little museum for Jenner at his old house in Berkeley, Gloucestershire.

*I read once that most surgery was first carried out by 'Barber Surgeons'* who were not qualified Doctors and that's why Surgeons are called Mr and not Doctor.  Just saying.
		
Click to expand...

Hence I believe why barber's shops have the red & white poles outside them.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 20, 2020)

Having now finished the Hunter Davies book, I am about to start a 500-page book called The Frood by Jem Roberts. This is described as the authorised and very official history of Douglas Adams and the Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## fundy (Apr 20, 2020)

Currently splitting my time between The Pilates Bible, Excelling at No-limit Holdem, The Tapping Solution and an especially indigestable part of Tolleys Tax series

Definitely need to add some fiction to the rotation!!!


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 20, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Looks like I'd have a field day with your collection. A very interesting read, if you haven't already, is Broken Vows, by Tom Bowyer. Certainly portrays Blair and Brown in a different light.
		
Click to expand...

I'll give it a go - just have a few to shift first!


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Jokki said:



			Wow! Stephen King it's my favourite author. Which book you plan reading?
I like this genre. But now i forced to read book for my education. It's not as interesting as Stephen King.
		
Click to expand...

IT. I've been busy, so only halfway through the second chapter since I started reading it. Two people already dead though. The clown did it?


----------



## Wolf (Apr 21, 2020)

In my pursuit of reading every Tom Clancy novel through lock down I am now reading The Hunt for Red October. 

I've seen the film & know what happens and every time I read a passage I automatically picture Sean Conner ad. Marko Ramius. But I have to say the book as usual is hugely out doing the film and is enthralling. His best work I've read so far and it's relatively a short story by comparison to his other tomes I've read.


----------



## larmen (Apr 21, 2020)

Wolf said:



			In my pursuit of reading every Tom Clancy novel through lock down I am now reading The Hunt for Red October. 

I've seen the film & know what happens and every time I read a passage I automatically picture Sean Conner ad. Marko Ramius. But I have to say the book as usual is hugely out doing the film and is enthralling. His best work I've read so far and it's relatively a short story by comparison to his other tomes I've read.
		
Click to expand...

This is my favourite movie ever, but not read any Tom Clancy books yet.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 21, 2020)

Have been meaning to read it for ages, but finally got round to starting Cloud Atlas. It is absolutely fantastic, am about 2/3rds of the way through. Best book I have read in a long time.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Have been meaning to read it for ages, but finally got round to starting Cloud Atlas. It is absolutely fantastic, am about 2/3rds of the way through. Best book I have read in a long time.
		
Click to expand...

 I'm a big fan of David Mitchell (the author 🤣), if you're enjoying Cloud Atlas I'd recommend also reading The Thousand Lives Of Jaboc DeZeut and Black Swan Green, both excellent reads.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I'm a big fan of David Mitchell (the author 🤣), if you're enjoying Cloud Atlas I'd recommend also reading The Thousand Lives Of Jaboc DeZeut and Black Swan Green, both excellent reads.
		
Click to expand...

Will do, thanks. Every time I start one of the intertwined stories, I think I'm going to struggle here with the different style of writing, but within a couple of pages, I'm hooked!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 21, 2020)

Currently re-reading the two Jed Rubenfeld novels about 1910 ish New York. Very good. The interpretation of murder, and the death instinct.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2020)

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/25135194-prisoners-of-geography 

*Prisoners of Geography: Ten Maps That Tell You Everything You Need to Know About Global Politics*

I've only read 2 chapters so far (Russia and China) and what an eye-opener. 

It goes through each countries history / wants / needs / borders / topography and much more from a geo-political point. It explores rivalries, potential future flash points, disputed borders, ethnic diversity and movements.

It is one of the most informative books Ive read, and also gives a bit of the non-western propoganda view so that if not exactly empathise with, you can see why from their own point of view Russia went into Ukraine and China covets certain places.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 21, 2020)

larmen said:



			This is my favourite movie ever, but not read any Tom Clancy books yet.
		
Click to expand...

I do like the film but haven't seen it in a few years but I'll watch it again once I've read the book. 

I'd highly recommend the book though descriptions are brilliant and highlights some things which aren't in the film.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 21, 2020)

Has anyone read the game of thrones books?
Just finished the series and the books are normally better....
Haven‘t read a lot of fantasy books.


----------



## fundy (Apr 21, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Has anyone read the game of thrones books?
Just finished the series and the books are normally better....
Haven‘t read a lot of fantasy books.
		
Click to expand...


tried and failed here, there again not a fantasy fan at all


----------



## BrianM (Apr 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			tried and failed here, there again not a fantasy fan at all
		
Click to expand...

This is what I’ve seen on reviews, if I don’t get into it quickly I’ll probably give up on it.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 21, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Has anyone read the game of thrones books?
Just finished the series and the books are normally better....
Haven‘t read a lot of fantasy books.
		
Click to expand...

I've read of all them. They're very good but they are not an easy read, especially if you aren't usually a fantasy reader and George RR Martin has a tendency to go whole chapters without referring to character plots so you often have to remember what's happening in the books. But if you can bare with it they're certainly interesting.


----------



## Reemul (Apr 21, 2020)

I have just started one of these Warhammer 40k Collection


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 27, 2020)

Read The Puppet Show by M W Craven on holiday the other week. https://www.mwcraven.com/book/the-puppet-show-washington-poe-1/   If you're intro your serial killer/will they catch them books then whilst it is nothing new, as kind of what is there new to say, it is very well done. Usual warning as it is a bit gruesome in places and there is a troubling theme that seems to be in every dark drama series on TV nowadays as well, but it did rattle along.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 27, 2020)

Just started The Mirror and the Light - the final book in Hilary Mantel's Wolf Hall trilogy.

Read the first 2 books over the last month, and can honestly say they are among the best things I've ever read. Absolutely gripping and the prose is a joy to read.


----------



## Pickles (Jul 27, 2020)

The poison path. Random kindle freebie that is a detective thriller apparently. 30 pages in and it seems OK.

Secondly M05 insurance law. As interesting as it sounds 👌 and purely work related


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 27, 2020)

Still reading The Kingdom of Scotland by Agnes Mure Mackenzie.  It has taken me ages to read and to try and understand the 16th, 17th and early 18th Century religious conflicts and upheaval in Scotland...but it explains a lot of the background and huge contradictions in Scottish history - the Stewarts, MQoS, John Knox, King Billy, Glencoe, 1603 and 1707 anyone...phew.

Now in early late-Georgian / Victorian times, and apart from the dying embers of the clearances and the massive social upheaval that that involved; and social and political emancipation - all is relatively calm and straightforward...

I was given this book as a present when I was about 13 (by my very intelligent and very well-read aunt and uncle) and I have never previously got past King David I (a very good King - as Sellar and Yateman might have described him  )

For my next read I will have to pick up something a bit easier that I can read in under a month.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 27, 2020)

a book about Vlad Tepes.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2020)

Have pretty much finished Andy Mcnabs books. They are all similar, not intellectually challenging, and can be torn through. Good mindless fun reading.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Have pretty much finished Andy Mcnabs books. They are all similar, not intellectually challenging, and can be torn through. Good mindless fun reading.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much how I found them and the Chris Ryan books. If you want something similar but usually with a bit of a historical/treasure hunt style try the Scott Mariani series about Ben Hope, former SAS major turned freelance kidnap specialist. A fun read and not to taxing.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 27, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Have pretty much finished Andy Mcnabs books. They are all similar, not intellectually challenging, and can be torn through. Good mindless fun reading.
		
Click to expand...

There's certainly a place for this type of novel - at least where I do most of my reading!
Just finished another 'Girl With The Dragon Tattoo' tome (Girl Who Lived Twice) which is definitely not one for that place!
Started another Bernard Cornwell one..Sword of Kings, latest in 'Last Kingdom' series which I've really enjoyed.


----------



## HampshireHog (Jul 27, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Has anyone read the game of thrones books?
Just finished the series and the books are normally better....
Haven‘t read a lot of fantasy books.
		
Click to expand...

They’re not.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 27, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Pretty much how I found them and the Chris Ryan books. If you want something similar but usually with a bit of a historical/treasure hunt style try the Scott Mariani series about Ben Hope, former SAS major turned freelance kidnap specialist. A fun read and not to taxing.
		
Click to expand...

if your willing to suspend a bit of belief, but with great historical context try some of the Matthew reilly books like, five greatest warriors,  3 secret cities, 6 sacred stones - the jack west novels.

Real page turners.

Ok he should have been killed 58 times in each book, but some of the ways he gets out of it are "creative" an sometimes corny, but the history aspects are good.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 29, 2020)

Nearly there with Bill Bryson-'The Body'-amazing what we're made of and what we should/could be able to do with what we've been given as building blocks.
Somewhat been influenced by watching the film 'LUCY'yet again(based on what the mind should be able to achieve....although with the help of drugs?)
Will follow up with either William McIlvanney-'Strange Loyalties' or delve back into 'American Nations' by Colin Woodward,basically about the many seperate countries/states of America coming together(seems to be relevant today given the divisions that seem to be springing up in different areas in the U.S.A.lately)
Oh,and by the way,had a lesson today which seems to have had the effect of making me fall in love with our cruel mistress....will now dream about that new Calloway Xspeed 3 wood.
Jimbo


----------



## larmen (Jul 29, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Have pretty much finished Andy Mcnabs books. They are all similar, not intellectually challenging, and can be torn through. Good mindless fun reading.
		
Click to expand...

He must have stopped books because there aren’t any new ones coming out. Saying that, because I am not commuting at the moment I am not reading anyway. I got 5 books on my kindle for future after lock down already.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 15, 2020)

Vladimir Nabokov - Lolita


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 15, 2020)

A flame for the Fire by Nigel Tranter.

Historical novel about the Kennedy clans influence around the time of James 1V of Scotland
Good read set around the castles and villages of my neighbourhood


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 15, 2020)

Going through a load of Kathy Slaughter books at the moment. Good deceive/police stuff involving very nasty people.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 8, 2020)

Dumped _Lolita _after not very long at all  Very rare that I don't get anywhere into a book - however _Lolita_ isn't any book.

And so for light relief from that I have just rattled through Bill Bryson's _Down Under_ - my first Bryson and I loved it - will do more as there are three on the bookshelf waiting.

Meanwhile - something completely different.  _The God of Small Things _by Arundhati Roy.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 8, 2020)

Just downloaded it to my kindle so haven't read it yet, but so looking forwards to the new Rebus. 

I just think Ian Rankin is a genius and in the fields of crime writing he is unique in that the quality never drops, despite the fact the Rebus books have been going for ages. 

Also hear good things about Richard Osman's crime novel so will give that a go.


----------



## Dando (Oct 8, 2020)

I’ve started reading “Broken by war”by Anthony Lock

Only about 60 pages into it so far as it’s my caravan book.

It’s his story about fighting in Iraq and the aftermath of getting blown up


----------



## Dando (Oct 8, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Dumped _Lolita _after not very long at all  Very rare that I don't get anywhere into a book - however _Lolita_ isn't any book.

And so for light relief from that I have just rattled through Bill Bryson's _Down Under_ - my first Bryson and I loved it - will do more as there are three on the bookshelf waiting.

Meanwhile - something completely different.  _The God of Small Things _by Arundhati Roy.
		
Click to expand...

I’m a big l fan of Bill Bryson. Easy reading and funny in parts


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 8, 2020)

set the biy free, Jonny Marr's Auto


----------



## rulefan (Oct 8, 2020)

toyboy54 said:



			Nearly there with Bill Bryson-'The Body'-
		
Click to expand...

Just finished it. Really interesting stuff in there


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 9, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			set the biy free, Jonny Marr's Auto
		
Click to expand...

Big Smiths fan, the first half of the book was great, the second half (after they split) is incredibly boring.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 9, 2020)

Finished The Mirror and the Light last week. Final book in the Wolf Hall trilogy. Absolutely fantastic books, I'd rate them as good as anything I've read. Mantel's prose and dialogue is superlative. Have felt quite bereft knowing that there is no more for me to enjoy.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 10, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Big Smiths fan, the first half of the book was great, the second half (after they split) is incredibly boring.
		
Click to expand...

yep pretty dull reading TBH, about par with the Mozza book, though at least he goes into more detail on the court case


----------



## Tongo (Oct 10, 2020)

Caught by Harlan Coben. Tis very good, well worth a read if you like thrillers with plenty of twists and turns.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 11, 2020)

So no more Jack Reacher from Lee Child's, but he is open to someone else taking up the reigns to carry on with the series.
 Apparently it is to be made into a TV series, hopefully Jack will be played by someone of the size and not mini cruise size.
 That being said Mr Cruise did a bang up job in the two films.👍


----------



## larmen (Oct 11, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			So no more Jack Reacher from Lee Child's, but he is open to someone else taking up the reigns to carry on with the series.
Apparently it is to be made into a TV series, hopefully Jack will be played by someone of the size and not mini cruise size.
That being said Mr Cruise did a bang up job in the two films.👍
		
Click to expand...

I think the last few books got weaker than the beginning ones. He did about 22 or 23 of them, plenty of entertainment right there.

I liked the movies, but that’s an unpopular opinion because the only fact that movie fans got out of the books is that reacher is tall. I hope the series isn’t going somewhere where you have to subscribe to, like Netflix. Saying that, I got lucky that Bosh is on Amazon Prime.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2020)

Just finished a couple.

Arundhati Roy _The God of Small Things_  Beautifully written and very moving - a story based in Kerala south India with the caste system, norms, boundaries and religious beliefs at it's core - quite a complex read as the narrative jumps back and forward in the life of the main character(s).   Recommended to anyone with an interest in India.

As that took a while I needed a bit of quick light relief...so the 158 pages of... John Wyndham _Chocky _

Though televised as a children's series of the early 80s - the book isn't really just a children's book.  Written in 1968 it is interesting in how it relates to climate change; renewable energy, and sustainability.

Next up is Nevil Shute _Beyond the Black Stump_


----------



## Tongo (Nov 7, 2020)

A book called Frozen in Time by Steven Scragg which is about the European Cup Winners Cup. Tis a cracking read if you like Football when it was a sport rather than a business. Some great and obscure teams included. 

Have also got the follow up, Where the Cool Kids Hung Out, which is about the heydays of the UEFA Cup.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 7, 2020)

Sapiens - A Brief History of Humankind. Intriguing.


----------



## rulefan (Nov 7, 2020)

toyboy54 said:



			Nearly there with Bill Bryson-'The Body'-amazing what we're made of and what we should/could be able to do with what we've been given as building blocks.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished it. Fascinating


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2020)

Enjoying _Beyond the Black Stump_ by Nevil Shute - based around sheep stations in northern Western Australia.  Written contemporaneously with when it was published in 1956, the depictions in it of how the Aboriginal community was considered and treated back then is very thought provoking - and although I knew a bit about how it was, I still find it shocking (present day sensibilities...)

So notwithstanding 65yrs separating then and now, though things have improved a great deal for that community - where it has come from was such a very low point my admittedly rather superficial observations of the Aboriginal lot gained over 9wks last year spent travelling in Australia suggests there may still be a way to go.  But where it was in 1955...

Being Australian did Shute write with a 'this is how it is' eye - or with a 'this is how it is - however...'  I don't know.


----------



## fundy (Nov 11, 2020)

One man and his bike, a life changing journey around the coast of Britain

nice and light reading but very enjoyable


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 11, 2020)

I've been 'catching up' on Wilbur Smith's output during the several years he's been on 'my bench'! Not sure how I'm going to get through the 800+ page monster (Blue Horizon) that's been acting a a paper(back!)weight since it arrived!


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 11, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Enjoying _Beyond the Black Stump_ by Nevil Shute - based around sheep stations in northern Western Australia.  Written contemporaneously with when it was published in 1956, the depictions in it of how the Aboriginal community was considered and treated back then is very thought provoking - and although I knew a bit about how it was, I still find it shocking (present day sensibilities...)

So notwithstanding 65yrs separating then and now, though things have improved a great deal for that community - where it has come from was such a very low point my admittedly rather superficial observations of the Aboriginal lot gained over 9wks last year spent travelling in Australia suggests there may still be a way to go.  But where it was in 1955...

Being Australian did Shute write with a 'this is how it is' eye - or with a 'this is how it is - however...'  I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

Shute was English.

One of my favourites is Trustee from the Toolroom. Requiem for a Wren is another good read. A bit old in style, harking back to a very different time but I like them because of that.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 11, 2020)

About to start Call for the Dead, by John Le Carre.

JLC is easily my favourite author - Perfect Spy, the Karla trilogy, The Russia House etc, are all brilliant novels


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2020)

The Brothers York, as soon as i finish Pavia 1525


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 12, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Shute was English.

One of my favourites is Trustee from the Toolroom. Requiem for a Wren is another good read. A bit old in style, harking back to a very different time but I like them because of that.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - my mistake from him living his final years in Australia.  really enjoyed _Beyond the Black Stump_

In the end Shute managed, IMO successfully, to compare Northwest USA attitudes and culture of the 1950s with that of Northern West Australia outback.   Thought provoking and though of it's time I find it had resonance today - none of us are perfect and we need to look to ourselves; to try and understand 'the other', before we point and criticise.

I do like Shute's writing.  Straightforward, simply written, but with well drawn characters and evocative settings.  I have a 13-strong bundle of his books on my bookshelf that I was given by a friend who downsized and got rid of most of her books - and _Requiem for a Wren_ is there.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2020)

Read Dava Sobel's short and accessible account of the race to accurately determine longitude at sea.  Excellent little book - easy to read and has told me all I probably need to know about John Harrison and his H1-H5 timepieces, and various Astronomer Royals of the 18th Century 

Now for something completely different.  It's probably going to be the rather mammoth _'Parade's End' _by Ford Maddox Ford - been on my bookshelf for ages - time to take it down I think.

But as it's a 'big read' I think I'll also do some short reads at the same time, starting with _Wind in the Willows - _recently picked up from my local Oxfam and just one of these books I've never read but think I know - but I probably don't.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 16, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Enjoying _Beyond the Black Stump_ by Nevil Shute - based around sheep stations in northern Western Australia.  Written contemporaneously with when it was published in 1956, the depictions in it of how the Aboriginal community was considered and treated back then is very thought provoking - and although I knew a bit about how it was, I still find it shocking (present day sensibilities...)

So notwithstanding 65yrs separating then and now, though things have improved a great deal for that community - where it has come from was such a very low point my admittedly rather superficial observations of the Aboriginal lot gained over 9wks last year spent travelling in Australia suggests there may still be a way to go.  But where it was in 1955...

Being Australian did Shute write with a 'this is how it is' eye - or with a 'this is how it is - however...'  I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe Australia will ever be a single 'integrated' nation as the 2 cultures (and cultural values) are so far apart/different - unlike what (I believe) has happened in NZ where both Maori and Pakeha are 'integrated *and* distinct'. It's like trying to integrate 2 different types of animals.
My late brother spent some time in Darwin (Northern Territory) and was horrified by both the attitude of Whites to Aborigines in that area and the apparent (cultural) misuse of facilities facilities provided to 'help' Aborigines. There have been some successes, especially in the sporting arena - Evonne Goolagong (elegance personified) probably being the most obvious - but there were some 'cultural' issues in her career too! Australian Rules is another sport where there has been a relatively high participation.

'Beyond the Black Stump' and 'A Town Called Alice' were class set books at High School and Banjo Paterson poetry was also studied - along with some Kiwi authors too. .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			I don't believe Australia will ever be a single 'integrated' nation as the 2 cultures (and cultural values) are so far apart/different - unlike what (I believe) has happened in NZ where both Maori and Pakeha are 'integrated *and* distinct'. It's like trying to integrate 2 different types of animals.
My late brother spent some time in Darwin (Northern Territory) and was horrified by both the attitude of Whites to Aborigines in that area and the apparent (cultural) misuse of facilities facilities provided to 'help' Aborigines. There have been some successes, especially in the sporting arena - Evonne Goolagong (elegance personified) probably being the most obvious - but there were some 'cultural' issues in her career too! Australian Rules is another sport where there has been a relatively high participation.

'Beyond the Black Stump' and 'A Town Called Alice' were class set books at High School and Banjo Paterson poetry was also studied - along with some Kiwi authors too. .
		
Click to expand...

Yes - we could see that things were not great in Darwin....and a local lady very sympathetic to the Aboriginal community situation/plight and who showed us around the city explained the situation.  But we could see it for ourselves in Coober Pedy and on the streets of Alice Springs - sad.  And as you said so very different from our experience of the Maori in NZ.  When we visited Waitangi and asked about the attitude of Paheka to Maori as it seemed that the Paheka community was proud of the distinct Maori community and it's cultures - our Maori guide pointed out that it's not perfect, but that they were a lot better off than the Aboriginal communities in Australia - as we subsequently witnessed.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 22, 2020)

We don't know what we're doing - Adrian Chiles. All about following WBA for a season.

VERY FUNNY !!!!!!! If you are a football fan and know what that entails.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 10, 2020)

_Parade's End _by Ford Maddox Ford.  Half way through middle book of the Great War period trilogy.  Excellent.  Aiming to complete before Christmas so we can watch the 2012 BBC serialisation (it's on Netflix) over the festive break as I am sure that my Mrs will enjoy it.

Always an issue for me that.  Read or Watch - or both - and if both what order?  Less of an issue these days with so much available on 'catch-up'.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 10, 2020)

Finished '1982 Brazil' a week or so ago, an excellent book on the 82 World Cup and that Brazil team. Somewhat apt bearing in mind Paolo Rossi's passing today. 

Now reading a book on the glory years of the UEFA Cup. Very interesting and fascinating how open the European competitions were in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 10, 2020)

I don't read books so much these days, can't concentrate long enough. It's a shame as I used to read books a lot. Was a very quick reader, known to read novels in a single day, but those days are long gone. I've been reading "A course called Ireland" since last December, and have probably read about 40 pages. However, I recently picked up "Bring me the head of Sergio Garcia", and am about halfway through it.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 10, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			I don't read books so much these days, can't concentrate long enough. It's a shame as I used to read books a lot. Was a very quick reader, known to read novels in a single day, but those days are long gone. I've been reading *"A course called Ireland"* since last December, and have probably read about 40 pages. However, I recently picked up "Bring me the head of Sergio Garcia", and am about halfway through it.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a copy and read it a couple of times. Its well worth persevering with.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 23, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I've been droning on about Dune on here for a bit as I read through the original series and later conclusion. (Nearly finished now - halfway through the last book)

Anyway, if anyone is interested, the first book is available for 99p on the kindle daily deals today (only). Well worth a read if you like scifi and have never read it.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dune-Sequence-Book-1-ebook/dp/B004KA9UXO/ref=lp_5400977031_1_1

Click to expand...

Will be re reading the first book, next year before the new film comes out!


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 23, 2020)

Kaz; thanks for jogging the memory about DUNE(been meaning to get for ages)!
Anyhow,the wonderful SWMBO has just had it put on my Kindle(assuming it's an extra Chrissie pressie-along with the OUUL bag and the course of lessons with Craig)
Oh yeah,did I mention that she bought me a car(to ferry her around-although she has a licence).
What a woman-she makes a great Mrs.Santa!!
Festive wishes to all and fingers X'd for 2021.....Tak Tent one and all!!!!!
Jimbo


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 23, 2020)

Sorry all,just re-read that post and it does come out a bit big-headed/dipsticky,does'nt it?
Was'nt meant to-apologies!
Cheers-contrite ME
Jimbo


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 24, 2020)

Bought a second hand copy of Alex Hay's "Ripening Hay". It's autographed by him on the flyleaf.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 25, 2020)

Billy Connolly biography. Written by Pamela Stephenson.
 Some of it is quite shocking about his growing up years.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 25, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I've been droning on about Dune on here for a bit as I read through the original series and later conclusion. (Nearly finished now - halfway through the last book)

Anyway, if anyone is interested, the first book is available for 99p on the kindle daily deals today (only). Well worth a read if you like scifi and have never read it.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dune-Sequence-Book-1-ebook/dp/B004KA9UXO/ref=lp_5400977031_1_1

Click to expand...

I got the set of the first 4 books for xmas, that'll keep me occupied until the film comes out!


----------



## pendodave (Dec 26, 2020)

SaintHacker said:



			I got the set of the first 4 books for xmas, that'll keep me occupied until the film comes out!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it's just me, but i found the first one a distance better than the  subsequent ones. I thought it was brilliant. 
I read them in my late teens, and had never really encountered sci fi lit before. Maybe that meant that the rest never had a chance.
I'm curious about the film, and will try to catch it in a proper cinema.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 26, 2020)

Hitchhiker’s guide to the galaxy


----------



## pendodave (Dec 26, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Having just reread the series I completely agree with this. The first one is definitely the standout probably because it's the closest to a classic character-led narrative/adventure story. Subsequently it's more about grandiose themes; religion, evolution, terraforming, politics. Still well written and very readable but often leaning on the brilliance of the first book.

What surprised me this time (I've read Dune a few times but not for many years before now) was how abruptly the story gets wrapped up. To much of it seems a tad "convenient" just to get to a conclusion. If I'd noticed that previously I didn't remember.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, there are a couple of philosophical themes that seem to have proved quite prescient (swidt;-). The rejection of computers to preserve the status of humanity, and (iirc) the idea that producing a human whose actions cannot be traced/predicted is AGoodThing. At the moment, we seem hell bent on the opposite, thanjs to the warm bath of big tech enveloping us...
I suspect these are common themes across the sci fi gender,  but I've never explored any further.


----------



## pendodave (Dec 26, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Hitchhiker’s guide to the galaxy
		
Click to expand...

Also read this when it came out. I was in 6 form iirc. I guess the references to the hitch hikers guide to Europe are slightly lost on today's youth. I had a battered copy with me back in the day. Fortunately, it turned out that quite a lot of the continent was mostly harmless.
At the time, I had no idea that radio4 existed, let alone that it did comedy series.
Douglas Adams's untimely demise is/was a great loss.
** edit - for clarity, i had a battered copy of each of them


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 30, 2020)

Caddy for Life, John Feinstein.  The story of Bruce Edwards, Tom Watson's long term caddy.  Very good, but sadly there will be no happy ending.


----------



## fundy (Dec 30, 2020)

David Jason My Life


----------



## fundy (Dec 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Unlike the time I saw Bones go for a massage 😅😅
100% true story.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 15, 2021)

The Sentinel, the latest Lee Childs / Jack Reacher book. Except........this time Lee's brother wrote it with Lee overlooking. You can tell, it doesn't run as smoothly, the words are wrong. The basics are there but it is not the same. Disappointing

I know these books have become samey and repetitive but they are easy to fall into and read.


----------



## larmen (Jan 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The Sentinel, the latest Lee Childs / Jack Reacher book. Except........this time Lee's brother wrote it with Lee overlooking. You can tell, it doesn't run as smoothly, the words are wrong. The basics are there but it is not the same. Disappointing

I know these books have become samey and repetitive but they are easy to fall into and read.
		
Click to expand...

I miss commuting. Just can’t get around reading at home, and I like Reacher and books like that ;-(


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 15, 2021)

A Wilbur Smith and Bernard Cornwell fan here. Catching up/filling in the gaps in WS tales and continuing BC's tales of Uhtred. Also his sailing adventures for a bit of relief from 'fate is inexorable'!


----------



## AliMc (Jan 15, 2021)

A song for the dark times, the latest Rebus story by Ian Rankin. When I worked in the City of Edinburgh Council our new office was built in the Waverley station car park, over a couple of days they were filming a scene for the tv at the side of the tracks, quite funny watching Ken Stott and the girl who played his colleague Siobhan going through the same scene 3 or 4 times then waving to the folk on the intercity 125 as they went back to the start again, interesting to eventually see it on screen


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 15, 2021)

AliMc said:



			A song for the dark times, the latest Rebus story by Ian Rankin. When I worked in the City of Edinburgh Council our new office was built in the Waverley station car park, over a couple of days they were filming a scene for the tv at the side of the tracks, quite funny watching Ken Stott and the girl who played his colleague Siobhan going through the same scene 3 or 4 times then waving to the folk on the intercity 125 as they went back to the start again, interesting to eventually see it on screen
		
Click to expand...

AliMc:On a side note'have 5 episodes taped(?) thank the lord that it's Ken Stott and not John Hannah playing the part.K.S.is so much more in keeping with the book/character.-I think he has that certain grittiness/upyours attitude that make the books so riveting-think we have them all in both hard and paperback.Always seem to go back and start them again;all great reads!
I'm also halfway through DUNE but whilst the language is quite evocative,I'm finding it hard to really believe in both the premis and the characters--reminds me of ploughing through Asimov in school+ another sci-fi writer(who's name escapes me)for size and scale.
Jimbo


----------



## AliMc (Jan 15, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			AliMc:On a side note'have 5 episodes taped(?) thank the lord that it's Ken Stott and not John Hannah playing the part.K.S.is so much more in keeping with the book/character.-I think he has that certain grittiness/upyours attitude that make the books so riveting-think we have them all in both hard and paperback.Always seem to go back and start them again;all great reads!
I'm also halfway through DUNE but whilst the language is quite evocative,I'm finding it hard to really believe in both the premis and the characters--reminds me of ploughing through Asimov in school+ another sci-fi writer(who's name escapes me)for size and scale.
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I agree Ken Stott is great as Rebus, I just love the books, have them all I think, helps that it's mostly set in Edinburgh and I travelled there for most of my 42 years working life so can visualise most of the locations used, just picture KS when I'm reading them. Same as you I think I have read them all twice !


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 16, 2021)

Al...can beat you on the re-reading front--it's actually/easily 5or6 for each book and now about to re-start on Tom Sharpes mental/racist series of craziness across different fronts/characters!
Also,can anyone of all you cleverclogs scratch an annoying itch for me and tell me what are the series of books/author where it's a space fleet(future)based in BOISE/Idaho-U.S.A.where everything seemed to be on a huge scale,battling aliens etc;(escapism at college to blame for this-but am sure it was'nt ASIMOV??)---Really don't want to read-just want to remember how I wasted my time dreaming I was a star soldier.---------thanks folks=sorry KAZ but ploughing through DUNE and cannot decide if enjoyable or not!
May go and listen to Barack Obamas recollections on the BBC Sounds app on the pc-seems a thoroughly decent man-Tam and Stuart Off The Ball coming through the telly,love it,talking best goals scored in Scotland over the years--could mention a few?
Jimbo


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 16, 2021)

Got to the Mitch Rapp series where the ghost writer takes over, may just be me , but doesn't seem as good.
May start the Mark Dawson, John Milton books next.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 18, 2021)

Well. Finished _Parade‘s End _yesterday.  Actually four books in one (If 3 books is a trilogy what’s 4...a quartet I believe?) Anyway - took me two months...

A very long and not that easy read as written in a modernist way with much being streams of consciousness of the characters.  And just like us, their thinking jumps backwards and forwards in time from past to present and gets intertwined so you have to keep on top of things.

Nonetheless it is totally absorbing and you really get to feel you understand the characters as you get to know how they think.  So if you are at all interested in the life of the aristocracy in the ten years from about 1910 to 1920 - through and in the Great War - it can’t be bettered.  It’s basically a love triangle story. But Bridgerton it isn’t 🙂. Recommended if you have the time and inclination.

Something simpler and quicker now.  _The Wind_ _in the Willows._


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

Le Carre’s The looking Glass War


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2021)

Just finished The Biggest Bluff by Maria Konnikova, a psychologists view on learning poker and how it can help in lifes decisions. 

And now started Elevator Pitch by Linwood Barclay. A very intriguing start...


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2021)

fundy said:



			Just finished The Biggest Bluff by Maria Konnikova, a psychologists view on learning poker and how it can help in lifes decisions.

And now started Elevator Pitch by Linwood Barclay. A very intriguing start...
		
Click to expand...

I also have just started Elevator Pitch, well, I am on the first page anyway.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

Am I the only reader on here who is not that bothered about current fiction (though of course I'll read the occasional novel or non-fiction) but who prefers to go back in time to pick up on the classics (specifically Victorian through to 1930s) - and works of renowned popular authors of the 50s and 60s no longer with us...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 20, 2021)

Currently re-reading Dodger by Terry Pratchett. 

One of his few non Disc World books and one of his more dark subject books, up there with Nightwatch and Snuff. 

Based in Victorian London it's an enjoyable read.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 22, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			I also have just started Elevator Pitch, well, I am on the first page anyway.
		
Click to expand...

What to read next?

This working from home means you tear through books.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 22, 2021)

Depends on what type of book you like


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			What to read next?

This working from home means you tear through books.
		
Click to expand...

Elevator Pitch was good, enjoyed that 

Let us know whats next, gone non fiction here again


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 22, 2021)

I read a lot more non-fiction than fiction. Currently on "Hidden Figures - the untold story  of african american women who helped win the space race"  (on which the film of the same name was based). An interesting insight into the barriers that some very talented individuals had to overcome just because of their gender and colour.  1940's/50's/60's America does not seem a very nice place if you were not white.  (Some might say not a lot has changed ...)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 22, 2021)

Cold Shoulder, a Lynda La Plante crime thriller. Prior to that a couple of Jack Reacher stories. Definitely reading more than normal during this lockdown!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2021)

Anyone reading Chaucer - anyone _ever _read Chaucer - apparently some consider it essential reading?  TBH - despite my love of the classics I just don't fancy it.  Instead I think that when I have finished _The Wind in the Willows _I'll tackle _King Lear..._it's a long time since I've read any Billy Shakes


----------



## JamesR (Jan 22, 2021)

Thursday Murder Club by Richard Osman

Only a few chapters in, seems ok

finished the Looking Glass War this morning, excellent


----------



## JamesR (Jan 30, 2021)

The Outsider
Freddy Forsyth’s autobiography


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 30, 2021)

fundy said:



			Elevator Pitch was good, enjoyed that 

Let us know whats next, gone non fiction here again
		
Click to expand...

Jack Reacher novels are always good to while away a few lockdown hours


----------



## JamesR (Feb 13, 2021)

Graham Greene’s The Quiet American


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Feb 13, 2021)

Brian Lumley's follow up to the Necroscope series, The Vampire World, book 1, Blood Brothers.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 13, 2021)

_Trouble with Lichen_ by John Wyndham - about an anti-aging medication given normally by injection with much controversy over who should get it first. Elderly or youth.  Interesting parallels with today.  And King Lear proving more engaging than I thought it would. But not easy to read.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 13, 2021)

Ben Elton's 'The First Casualty' - brilliant


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 6, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Shute was English.

One of my favourites is Trustee from the Toolroom. Requiem for a Wren is another good read. A bit old in style, harking back to a very different time but I like them because of that.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished _Requiem for a Wren.  _Not at all what I expected - a marvellous story, and one so heartbreaking that I admit to having had a little tear in my eye (must have been due to dust) as I read the final pages...

and yes - also a fascinating historical insight into the part some played in the lead up to Normandy landings.  I know a lot more about Oerlikon 20mm cannon than I did before I read this.😳


----------



## JamesR (Mar 6, 2021)

Ashenden - by W Somerset Maugham

Set in Europe during WW1

Proper old gentleman spy stories.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 24, 2021)

Just finished _Shuggie Bain _by Douglas Stuart.  

A tough and uncompromising story of poverty, abuse and alcohol addiction in Glasgow of the 1970s and 1980s, but one also of love, despair and struggle in a Glasgow I’ve always been aware of but never really known_; _a Glasgow I could see as I grew up in the city and occasionally touched on, but fortunately never dropped into through circumstance or misfortune.

A very insightful and thought provoking read.


----------



## toyboy54 (Apr 24, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just finished _Shuggie Bain _by Douglas Stuart. 

A tough and uncompromising story of poverty, abuse and alcohol addiction in Glasgow of the 1970s and 1980s, but one also of love, despair and struggle in a Glasgow I’ve always been aware of but never really known_; _a Glasgow I could see as I grew up in the city and occasionally touched on, but fortunately never dropped into through circumstance or misfortune.

A very insightful and thought provoking read.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm,a good critique there SILH, I've had an email from the local authority inviting me to avail myself of their 'order and collect scheme',think I'll try booking this one and see if they have it/will also try for 'The Young Team'-set in Airdrie-heard on the radio that it's going to go on the box,but would like to check it out 1st.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 25, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just finished _Shuggie Bain _by Douglas Stuart. 

A tough and uncompromising story of poverty, abuse and alcohol addiction in Glasgow of the 1970s and 1980s, but one also of love, despair and struggle in a Glasgow I’ve always been aware of but never really known_; _a Glasgow I could see as I grew up in the city and occasionally touched on, but fortunately never dropped into through circumstance or misfortune.

A very insightful and thought provoking read.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting.  My fourball/foursomes partner mentioned this book a couple of weeks ago. This post reminds me i was was going to check it out.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 25, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just finished _Shuggie Bain _by Douglas Stuart. 

A tough and uncompromising story of poverty, abuse and alcohol addiction in Glasgow of the 1970s and 1980s, but one also of love, despair and struggle in a Glasgow I’ve always been aware of but never really known_; _a Glasgow I could see as I grew up in the city and occasionally touched on, but fortunately never dropped into through circumstance or misfortune.

A very insightful and thought provoking read.
		
Click to expand...


Coincidentally I also finished this last week. A pretty grim read but well written and engaging. It would seem it's autobiographical to a degree judging by the author's comments at the back of the book.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 25, 2021)

Just finished Children of Men, by PD James

Can’t decide on my next one 🤔


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 25, 2021)

Just started Bloods a Rover by James Ellroy 

If it’s half as good as it’s predecessor’s  American Tabloid and the cold six thousand, then I’ll be happy.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 26, 2021)

Getting towards the end of " The heart of the Game "  by Jimmy Greaves.
Some really good stories in there. He has a view of football that I share.
I used to play it and watch it a lot when younger, but now I find it's values and standards a shadow of what they were.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 26, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Coincidentally I also finished this last week. A pretty grim read but well written and engaging. It would seem it's autobiographical to a degree judging by the author's comments at the back of the book.
		
Click to expand...

I had a quick double take of the title when I first heard the book talked of, as a Hugh Bain was our coal merchant back in the day 🤔

On a lighter note I enjoyed the book reacquainting me with many Glaswegian words and phrases that I had dropped using over the time since moving south nearly 40yrs ago.

Now reading _The Poisonwood Bible _by Barbara Kingsolver...

And so here’s a related question.  Other than Jane Austen, Daphne du Maurier and George Elliot, what female authors have you read? Why not? @JamesR need not answer that second part 😊


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I had a quick double take of the title when I first heard the book talked of, as a Hugh Bain was our coal merchant back in the day 🤔

On a lighter note I enjoyed the book reacquainting me with many Glaswegian words and phrases that I had dropped using over the time since moving south nearly 40yrs ago.

Now reading _The Poisonwood Bible _by Barbara Kingsolver...

And so here’s a related question.  Other than Jane Austen, Daphne du Maurier and George Elliot, what female authors have you read? Why not? @JamesR need not answer that second part 😊
		
Click to expand...

Not many.

Hilary Mantel -  the 3 Wolf Hall books and The Giant O'Brien which I loved. Patricia Highsmith, read a couple of the Ripley books. Read a lot of Dorothy L Sayers and Agatha Christie as a kid. 

Why not? - female authors do seem woefully under-represented, and I have no interest in chick-lit / romance-type stuff as a subject matter.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 26, 2021)

Ian Rankin, Black & Blue. Another in the Rebus series. A good book, lots to get your teeth into.

I tend to like Tom Thorne, Mark Billingham series, ahead of Rebus but they are both a good read.


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I had a quick double take of the title when I first heard the book talked of, as a Hugh Bain was our coal merchant back in the day 🤔

On a lighter note I enjoyed the book reacquainting me with many Glaswegian words and phrases that I had dropped using over the time since moving south nearly 40yrs ago.

Now reading _The Poisonwood Bible _by Barbara Kingsolver...

And so here’s a related question.  Other than Jane Austen, Daphne du Maurier and George Elliot, what female authors have you read? Why not? @JamesR need not answer that second part 😊
		
Click to expand...

Read all Becky Chambers books. Enjoyable sci-fi that’s more character driven than tech focused.


----------



## Jb Hopkins (Apr 26, 2021)

Currently reading "Glorious Gentlemen" by Bruce Sandison, tales from Stalkers, Gillies  and Keepers.

Also just finished reading his other book Angling lines.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 26, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And so here’s a related question.  Other than Jane Austen, Daphne du Maurier and George Elliot, what female authors have you read? Why not? @JamesR need not answer that second part 😊
		
Click to expand...

I used to enjoy Dick Francis.






sssss's wife's books.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 1, 2021)

Just finished Welcome to Nowhere by Caimh McDonnell. 

He's an Irish novelist whose speciality is crime thrillers with a humorous twist. I must have read 6 or 7 of his books over the last year, they are very enjoyable and tend to be free if you've got Kindle Unlimited. The one above is also free if you've got Amazon Prime.


----------



## fundy (May 3, 2021)

Mind Games: The Ups and Downs of Life and Football by Neville Southall

Not the normal book you would expect from an "ex footballer" (sorry Nev!) but an intriguing read


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 3, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I used to enjoy Dick Francis.






sssss's wife's books.
		
Click to expand...

Should we put ‘allegedly’...🤫


----------



## SatchFan (May 3, 2021)

Having discovered an extra feature on my car I'm currently reading the rest of the BMW Owners Handbook. And yes, I have already covered the bit on how to use your optional extra indicators.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 3, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Should we put ‘allegedly’...🤫
		
Click to expand...

Having lived in Newmarket at the height of Dick's fame as an author........you may say that but I could not possibly comment. 
A signed copy of his/her latest was always a well received Christmas gift for the MiL,
I think she ended up with about 15 of them. Some via the local charity shop.

Shock horror.......Newmarket actually had a charity shop in the 1980's


----------



## JamesR (Jun 1, 2021)

Just read Fatherland by Robert Harris
About to start The Dubliners by James Joyce


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 1, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Just read Fatherland by Robert Harris
About to start The Dubliners by James Joyce
		
Click to expand...

James.....would you say Fatherland is worth reading??


----------



## JamesR (Jun 1, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			James.....would you say Fatherland is worth reading??
		
Click to expand...

Yes I really enjoyed it. It was much better than the film.
It’s not as good as Le Carre, who’s my favourite author, but well worth the read (Better than SSGB as a post German winning the war story)


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 1, 2021)

Am reading a fascinating book at the moment called Factfulness.  It is all about how the world is much better than most people think and the incredible power of facts in a "post-truth world."   There are also some excellent tips on sword-swallowing as well which is always nice.

I have found it brilliant and recommend it very highly.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 1, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			James.....would you say Fatherland is worth reading??
		
Click to expand...

I read it a good few years ago and thought it was excellent. A clever concept.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 1, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			Am reading a fascinating book at the moment called Factfulness.  It is all about how the world is much better than most people think and the incredible power of facts in a "post-truth world."   There are also some excellent tips on sword-swallowing as well which is always nice.

I have found it brilliant and recommend it very highly.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the one by a Swedish Professor (and his daughter ) ? If it's the one I'm thinking of then it's full of things that we don't know ( and, dare I say; never really think about! )
Was loaned to me by a mate who could be Scotland's answer to SPOCK from Star Trek


----------



## The Dog. (Jun 2, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Is that the one by a Swedish Professor (and his daughter ) ? If it's the one I'm thinking of then it's full of things that we don't know ( and, dare I say; never really think about! )
Was loaned to me by a mate who could be Scotland's answer to SPOCK from Star Trek

Click to expand...

Yes, that is it. It is more that it is full of things that we all think we know and are all wrong!   The book explains why we reach the wrong conclusions and offers a plan on how to prevent this from happening in future.  Very interesting.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 2, 2021)

The Dog. said:



			Yes, that is it. It is more that it is full of things that we all think we know and are all wrong!   The book explains why we reach the wrong conclusions and offers a plan on how to prevent this from happening in future.  Very interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that TD. Think I'll try and get it from the library and dazzle folk with the trivia  you can harvest from it-actually there's a lot of interesting stuff in there

Why's there never a pub quiz on when you need one eh?? Could make a fortune from this tome-pay for the new shinies?


----------



## RichA (Jun 2, 2021)

Currently re-reading the Charlie Parker series of books by John Connolly. Brilliant.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 4, 2021)

War Lord, Bernard Cornwell. The most recent of the Uhtred books. Reading each one is like putting on your favourite shoes, shirt, trousers, whatever. Instantly comfortable. I'm 100 pages in after 1 day and it immediately hooked me in, as they always do.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2021)

Ian Rankin,  The Hanging Garden. A really good Rebus book. Well paced, clever and smart stuff. Recommended.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 9, 2021)

Just about finished Freddie Truman’s autobiography. A tough read. Undoubtedly a world class bowler but almost every page there’s a bit about every committee/selection committee was against him, and quite often out to get him. The more i’ve read, the more I’m inclined to think, maybe, they had good reason not to favour him.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 9, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Just about finished Freddie Truman’s autobiography. A tough read. Undoubtedly a world class bowler but almost every page there’s a bit about every committee/selection committee was against him, and quite often out to get him. The more i’ve read, the more I’m inclined to think, maybe, they had good reason not to favour him.
		
Click to expand...

If you remember him on TMS he certainly had chips, large ones, on both shoulders. Very self centered from memory.

It is sad reading an autobiography when the individual is tough to like. It becomes a slog. I read Sam Torrance's book and really didn't warm to him. I put the book down at the end with a heavy sigh.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 9, 2021)

Just finished “Ready player two” a follow up to “Ready player one”  by Ernest Cline, it’s pretty much the same as the 1st book but without the originality. 

Also reading “This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor”  Brilliantly  funny and sad at the same time. Unbelievable the pressure that is put on junior doctors. It’s an insight into the best and the worst of the NHS.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 9, 2021)

'The End of the line'
Fact based 15th century historical Nigel Tranter novel on the 10th Earl of Cospatrick.


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 9, 2021)

Novacene by James Lovelock.

He wrote this for his 100th birthday in 2019.
I agree that prediction is very difficult especially when it comes to the future, but you have to read this one.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 9, 2021)

Just re-read after many years  'As I walked out one midsummer morning' by Laurie Lee.  What a beautiful book.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 9, 2021)

Just starting Berlin Game, by Len Deighton. Part one of the Game, Set & Match trilogy.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 10, 2021)

A Gentleman in Moscow by Amor Towles.

The story of an "unrepentant aristocrat" who is sentenced to house arrest in a Moscow hotel for the rest of his life by a Bolshevik court shortly after the 1917 revolution.

Not the type of character I would normally sympathise with, however it is really well written with a lot of humour and I am thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 10, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			A Gentleman in Moscow by Amor Towles.

The story of an "unrepentant aristocrat" who is sentenced to house arrest in a Moscow hotel for the rest of his life by a Bolshevik court shortly after the 1917 revolution.

Not the type of character I would normally sympathise with, however it is really well written with a lot of humour and I am thoroughly enjoying it.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished this. Read it by accident really - was one of my wife's old book club subjects and I had a long journey and grabbed it on the way out.
You've described it exactly as I would have!
Weirdly relevant in some ways to the last 18 months.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 10, 2021)

RichA said:



			Currently re-reading the Charlie Parker series of books by John Connolly. Brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Just requested them from the local library-how many in the series?
Oh well we'll see what they come up with-also asked for a few others as mentioned on here
Going by the write-ups should be some good reading in store for me.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 10, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you remember him on TMS he certainly had chips, large ones, on both shoulders. Very self centered from memory.

It is sad reading an autobiography when the individual is tough to like. It becomes a slog. I read Sam Torrance's book and really didn't warm to him. I put the book down at the end with a heavy sigh.
		
Click to expand...

I so wanted to like the guy but finished, as you say, thinking he took arrogance to another level.

I read lots of autobiographies, and the odd biography. Robin Cook’s was excellent, and what a loss to the country when he was taken far too early. Tony Blair’s was very revealing, more so about Gordon Brown.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 10, 2021)

I've got the last ever Philip Kerr Bernie Gunther [Metropolis] to read - been holding off
As that is set n the late 1920s and takes place before all the rest I may then go and read all the others - in the right chronological order [not order of publication]
Some are just cracking
Can't believe I read the 1st 30 years ago - when life was all in front of me [bad then good then ...??]


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 10, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			I've got the last ever Philip Kerr Bernie Gunther [Metropolis] to read - been holding off
As that is set n the late 1920s and takes place before all the rest I may then go and read all the others - in the right chronological order [not order of publication]
Some are just cracking
Can't believe I read the 1st 30 years ago - when life was all in front of me [bad then good then ...??]
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t realise they were on the reading list for 10 year olds. Occasionally I reread Day of the Triffids by John Wyndham. It was on my O-Level reading list in the early 70’s.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 10, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Didn’t realise they were on the reading list for 10 year olds. Occasionally I reread Day of the Triffids by John Wyndham. It was on my O-Level reading list in the early 70’s.
		
Click to expand...

I was a fully licensed adult by then 
When I was 10 I was already reading all my Dads books - MacLean, Deighton, Gabin Lyall  etc - all in preparation for my planned career
I also read the Exorcist which my mother had stopped reading - which possibly diverted planned activities due to diabolic interventions

Lesson - sometimes you can grow up too fast


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 11, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Didn’t realise they were on the reading list for 10 year olds. Occasionally I reread Day of the Triffids by John Wyndham. It was on my O-Level reading list in the early 70’s.
		
Click to expand...

John Wyndham wrote lots of other really good ’present day’ sci-fi yarns - tales that work as well today as they did when written in the 50s and 60s.  They are all a quick and fun read.

Just like the Hammond Innes books - one of which_ - The Wreck of the Mary Deare - _I am reading at the moment.  Next up another Nevil Shute (last one read - _Requiem for a Wren - _was excellent)


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			John Wyndham wrote lots of other really good ’present day’ sci-fi yarns - tales that work as well today as they did when written in the 50s and 60s.  They are all a quick and fun read.

Just like the Hammond Innes books - one of which_ - The Wreck of the Mary Deare - _I am reading at the moment.  Next up another Nevil Shute (last one read - _Requiem for a Wren - _was excellent)
		
Click to expand...

I’ve read and reread everything Shute has written. My favourite is Trustee from the Toolroom, probably Requiem for a Wren as second.


----------



## Skypilot (Jul 12, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			I've got the last ever Philip Kerr Bernie Gunther [Metropolis] to read - been holding off
As that is set n the late 1920s and takes place before all the rest I may then go and read all the others - in the right chronological order [not order of publication]
Some are just cracking
Can't believe I read the 1st 30 years ago - when life was all in front of me [bad then good then ...??]
		
Click to expand...

I love his Bernie Gunther character.
I've got Metropolis but have held back on reading it as I'm going to re-read the whole lot in order again soon.

Oddly, I haven't really enjoyed Kerr's other non Gunther books much.

Have you seen the German made TV series Babylon Berlin?
Brilliant series also set in the seedy world of pre-war Berlin.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			I’ve read and reread everything Shute has written. My favourite is Trustee from the Toolroom, probably Requiem for a Wren as second.
		
Click to expand...

Must check to see if I have _Trustee_…I got given about a dozen NS novels by a friend and gradually working my way through them.  After recently watching _A Town Like Alice_ (1956) - it’s still on iPlayer - I have picked up the book from Oxfam - guessing that the book will go deeper into some aspects and characterisations than was possible in the film. I find that it his portrayal of humanity and the human condition that I take so much from.


----------



## Skypilot (Jul 12, 2021)

Very impressed with the Shardlake books by CJ Sansom.
Stumbled on one by accident and, so impressed, I searched out the rest of the series on ebay and read them all. Several great characters.
Nice thick books too averaging around 650 - 850 pages. No padding, every page engrossing.
I can't wait until a bit of time is past for me to re-read them again.

They are sort of crime/mystery fiction in Tudor times but set around historically accurate events.
I never thought I'd go for this sort of stuff but Sansom is just brilliant. At the end of each book he explains what were genuine and factually accurate characters and events.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2021)

Skypilot said:



			Very impressed with the Shardlake books by CJ Sansom.
Stumbled on one by accident and, so impressed, I searched out the rest of the series on ebay and read them all. Several great characters.
Nice thick books too averaging around 650 - 850 pages. No padding, every page engrossing.
I can't wait until a bit of time is past for me to re-read them again.

They are sort of crime/mystery fiction in Tudor times but set around historically accurate events.
I never thought I'd go for this sort of stuff but Sansom is just brilliant. At the end of each book he explains what were genuine and factually accurate characters and events.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting and neat idea to separate out the fact from the fiction once the story is done…I can imagine thinking ‘blimey - that really happened…?’


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 12, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Just re-read after many years  'As I walked out one midsummer morning' by Laurie Lee.  What a beautiful book.
		
Click to expand...

Lee - a bit of a dodgy character.
Have you seen Two Women, one of his last books.
Also: "Controlling, tormented and with a love of alcohol and young women, his behaviour led to his teenage daughter Jessy having a drug-fuelled breakdown."


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 12, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			Lee - a bit of a dodgy character.
Have you seen Two Women, one of his last books.
Also: "Controlling, tormented and with a love of alcohol and young women, his behaviour led to his teenage daughter Jessy having a drug-fuelled breakdown."
		
Click to expand...

I'm talking about the book, not the authors later life.


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 12, 2021)

Skypilot said:



			I love his Bernie Gunther character.
I've got Metropolis but have held back on reading it as I'm going to re-read the whole lot in order again soon.

Oddly, I haven't really enjoyed Kerr's other *non Gunther books *much.

Have you seen the German made TV series Babylon Berlin?
Brilliant series also set in the seedy world of pre-war Berlin.
		
Click to expand...

I've read most / all of these as well - to be fair - to him - they were written really as a stand-alone - movie devpt type = and he got some deals / made some cash out of that [writing in the mid-90's was not esp rewarding]
I agree they are not as good but that does not make them bad - IMO far better than 95% of the stuff out there getting lied about on Amazon
I read the first Babylon Berlin book - wasn't bad - but haven't found the others yet - not seen the series but given enough time I may do


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 12, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			I was a fully licensed adult by then 
When I was 10 I was already reading all my Dads books - MacLean, Deighton, Gabin Lyall  etc - all in preparation for my planned career
I also read the Exorcist which my mother had stopped reading - which possibly diverted planned activities due to diabolic interventions

Lesson - sometimes you can grow up too fast
		
Click to expand...

Fresh of the press just for you Ian , the 2021 book of Italian football legends


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 12, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Fresh of the press just for you Ian , the 2021 book of Italian football legends 

Click to expand...

Can't wait for the new season - Atalanta in the Champions league again - though *we *have to wait a while for that to start...Billy, I think your team plays the first of six qualifying rounds soon


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 13, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Fresh of the press just for you Ian , the 2021 book of Italian football legends 

Click to expand...

The Euros final had me looking up Luigi Riva and Gianni Rivera, as the names of these greats have stuck with me from back in the day when Italian football and these players were mysterious and exotic to a wee Glaswegian lad.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 13, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The Euros final had me looking up Luigi Riva and Gianni Rivera, as the names of these greats have stuck with me from back in the day when Italian football and these players were mysterious and exotic to a wee Glaswegian lad.
		
Click to expand...

SILH---Do you remember Riva's goal celebrations-wide eyed, arms a bit out from the sides, palms forward and charging up the field screaming--As a schoolie I loved his passion!!
Came from Caliagri ( sp ) or somewhere else really unfashionable didn't he??-Sicily, maybe???
I've got the Brazil vs Italy final on the comp---now that was elegance at its best


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 13, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			SILH---Do you remember Riva's goal celebrations-wide eyed, arms a bit out from the sides, palms forward and charging up the field screaming--As a schoolie I loved his passion!!
Came from Caliagri ( sp ) or somewhere else really unfashionable didn't he??-Sicily, maybe???
I've got the Brazil vs Italy final on the comp---now that was elegance at its best

Click to expand...


OOPS- SORRY-- wrong thread,...should have said -have started on 'The Curious Incident Of The In The Night-Time' by Mark Haddon.
V.interesting premis, having an Aspergers syndrome lad as the hero -good so far and so logical


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 13, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			OOPS- SORRY-- wrong thread,...should have said -have started on 'The Curious Incident Of The In The Night-Time' by Mark Haddon.
V.interesting premis, having an Aspergers syndrome lad as the hero -good so far and so logical
		
Click to expand...

…of the dog in…

Yes an excellent read - as is his follow up about cancer ‘A Spot of Bother‘


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 13, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			…of the dog in…

Yes an excellent read - as is his follow up about cancer ‘A Spot of Bother‘
		
Click to expand...

O.K., O.K.,...so I missed part of the title out-big deal..( love being illiterate) !
Will have a look for the follow up


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 13, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			O.K., O.K.,...so I missed part of the title out-big deal..( love being illiterate) !
Will have a look for the follow up
		
Click to expand...

The dog was kinda important to the story…though maybe not to the title of the book…😻👍


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 14, 2021)

Currently on the "The  Man Who ..." PI series by Stephen Donaldson (written under pen name of Reed Stephens but now published as by Donaldson). Rather more lightweight than, say, his "Covenant" or "Gap" books, but still well written & entertaining .


----------



## Beedee (Jul 14, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			OOPS- SORRY-- wrong thread,...should have said -have started on 'The Curious Incident Of The In The Night-Time' by Mark Haddon.
V.interesting premis, having an Aspergers syndrome lad as the hero -good so far and so logical
		
Click to expand...

Great book.  And if life ever returns to normal and they put on another staging, I'd thoroughly recommend the play of the book.  Saw it a couple of years ago and was the best bit of theatre I've ever seen.  Really captures the feeling of Christopher being overwhelmed by sensation overload.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 14, 2021)

Beedee said:



			Great book.  And if life ever returns to normal and they put on another staging, I'd thoroughly recommend the play of the book.  Saw it a couple of years ago and was the best bit of theatre I've ever seen.  Really captures the feeling of Christopher being overwhelmed by sensation overload.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent sumnation Beedee. ---'and if life ever returns to normal' ( whoever thought would we would ever be saying that in the 22nd century?)


----------



## JamesR (Aug 2, 2021)

Just finished Len Deighton's Berlin Game, so I thought I'd move onto the next Bernhard Sampson book, and read Mexico Set.


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 2, 2021)

Following recco's on here, I'm reading Robert Harris-Dictator / Yannis Palaiologos-The 13th Labour Of Hercules and....just to lighten the mood ; Adam Kay-This is Going To Hurt.
Looks like I'm in for another all nighter, sitting up-I really must try reading one at a time


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 10, 2021)

Bill Bryson, Notes from a Small Island. I realise I'm late to this party but better late than never. Very funny, well observed book. It raised many a smile and a chuckle.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 10, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Bill Bryson, Notes from a Small Island. I realise I'm late to this party but better late than never. Very funny, well observed book. It raised many a smile and a chuckle.
		
Click to expand...

Choosing a seaside B and B to stay in without his wife's help was very funny.
One without a counterpane of course.

I recently finished the latest Ian Rankin book......superb.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 10, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Choosing a seaside B and B to stay in without his wife's help was very funny.
One without a counterpane of course.

I recently finished the latest Ian Rankin book......superb.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, my next book is an ian rankin one.....

I thought he was very brave booking on spec each time, and very foolish as it frequently turned out 😄. The book is not a good advert for b & b, definitely confirms my preference for Airbnb now. It's as much a travel guide for places to avoid as ones to visit, I like that.


----------



## Amescher (Aug 10, 2021)

I am currently reading a book by Robert Sapolsky "The biology of good and evil".


----------



## NearHull (Aug 10, 2021)

Scott Turow.  Presumed Innocent.  I enjoy courtroom drama.  This is the first of his that I have read.  I will be searching for others.  I’ve read all ( I think) of John Grisham books of a similar vein.  I recall Rumpole of the Bailey with very fond memories.


----------



## Amescher (Aug 10, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Scott Turow.  Presumed Innocent.  I enjoy courtroom drama.  This is the first of his that I have read.  I will be searching for others.  I’ve read all ( I think) of John Grisham books of a similar vein.  I recall Rumpole of the Bailey with very fond memories.
		
Click to expand...

My friends who found out that I started playing golf recommended this book to me too.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 10, 2021)

Wilbur Smith Stonehenge. Having finished a number of Tom Clancy (read-alikes/same cast as he's dead!) and Bernard Cornwell ones.
Heavy going currently (early days, so still 'scene setting')
Might try a Grisham again after that, having gone off them a bit a while ago.


----------



## Miller (Aug 10, 2021)

Reading through the Jack Reacher books.  Have most of them on my Kindle but haven't read all of them.  A bit trashy, but I might as well get my money's worth out of them before I move on to new ones.

I highly recommend Bill Clinton and Robert Patterson's "The President's Daughter" - the best thriller I've read in years.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 10, 2021)

Finished The Midnight Library by Matt Haig last week which was very good, been trying to get into The Goldfinch by Donna Tartt since then and struggling tbh, it’s big and slooooow. Might put it aside and download a Alastair Reynolds sci-fi. Come back to Goldfinch another time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 10, 2021)

_Round the Bend_ by Nevil Shute.  An old paperback copy that is falling apart with pages falling out…but I’ve still got them all…and it’s a really good read.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 17, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Just finished Len Deighton's Berlin Game, so I thought I'd move onto the next Bernhard Sampson book, and read Mexico Set.
		
Click to expand...

Really enjoying Mexico Set, only about an hour's reading to go.
Look forward the London Match next


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 17, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Really enjoying Mexico Set, only about an hour's reading to go.
Look forward the London Match next
		
Click to expand...

..and then you have the next 3 .. Spy _*Hook,* Spy *Line and *Spy *Sinker*_


----------



## JamesR (Aug 17, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			..and then you have the next 3 .. Spy _*Hook,* Spy *Line and *Spy *Sinker*_

Click to expand...

Yep, and isn’t there another one after that?

Can’t wait😃


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 17, 2021)

100 year old man........ Poorly written, or translated. Gonna plod on with it.


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 18, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Yep, and isn’t there another one after that?

Can’t wait😃
		
Click to expand...

If you can you should read some of his earlier work 

Spy story and Yesterdays Spy - - everyone knows about Harry Palmer stories but these are two of his best IMO


----------



## JamesR (Aug 18, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			If you can you should read some of his earlier work

Spy story and Yesterdays Spy - - everyone knows about Harry Palmer stories but these are two of his best IMO
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll take a look


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 8, 2021)

Just finished _The Bean Trees _by Barbara Kingsolver.  Excellent story told with humour of a young woman rising above adversity, with caring and gentle rage against injustice and prejudice set across the landscapes of Oklahoma and Arizona.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 30, 2021)

_The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle_: Haruki Murakami


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 13, 2021)

Thursday Murder Club, Richard Osman. Think Father Brown meets Midsomer Murders 😄. Very enjoyable, very thoughtful, very jolly, wonderfully middle England. Well worth a read.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 13, 2021)

Just abandoned _Tender is the night_.  I know it’s a classic but I did not get on with it.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 13, 2021)

I never read books - but the 1st one for many many years "What really happened in Wuhan" I'm not far in but China can't be allowed to get away with this!


----------



## pinhighgolfer (Oct 13, 2021)

Unprecedented - Tiger Woods.


----------



## rulefan (Oct 13, 2021)

Working my way through the Mike Herron series re the failed 'spooks' based in Slough House. Only recently discovered them. Brilliant


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 13, 2021)

Going to start the Gabriel Wolff series ( Andy Maslan). British Jack Reacher allegedly.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 13, 2021)

And Away... 

Bob Mortimer's autobiography. 

Read half of it in one day, it's great stuff. He is a natural storyteller.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 14, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			And Away...

Bob Mortimer's autobiography.

Read half of it in one day, it's great stuff. He is a natural storyteller.
		
Click to expand...

If you want more Bob than I'd highly recommend the Off Menu podcast with James Acaster and Ed Gamble, the Bob Mortimer episode. As you state, a wonderful storyteller, it is an hour and a half of pure joy.


----------



## RichA (Oct 14, 2021)

Re-reading Carl Hiaasen's Skink series having just read his latest release. Quality un-American, American satire.


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 14, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Working my way through the Mike Herron series re the failed 'spooks' based in Slough House. Only recently discovered them. Brilliant
		
Click to expand...

I found them a few years ago - they get better and better


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Thursday Murder Club, Richard Osman. Think Father Brown meets Midsomer Murders 😄. Very enjoyable, very thoughtful, very jolly, wonderfully middle England. Well worth a read.
		
Click to expand...

Better than *Vera *?


----------



## JamesR (Oct 14, 2021)

Just restarted reading the Bond books;
now on Moonraker. The worst film but best book.


----------



## RichA (Oct 14, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Just restarted reading the Bond books;
now on Moonraker. The worst film but best book.
		
Click to expand...

Did you not see Never Say Never Again?
The best Bond but the worst film.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 14, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			Better than *Vera *? 

Click to expand...

Dear lord, anything is better than Vera 😳


----------



## JamesR (Oct 14, 2021)

RichA said:



			Did you not see Never Say Never Again?
The best Bond but the worst film.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve seen them all, many times.
Never say never again isn’t actually an official Bond film. Just a remake of Thunderball.
Also, it’s nowhere near as bad as Moonraker.


----------



## Italian outcast (Oct 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Dear lord, anything is better than Vera 😳
		
Click to expand...

actually for all my love of trendier detectives - i actualy like Vera - both in print and on screen


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 14, 2021)

Getting back into cycling again after a 15 year hiatus, so re-reading David Millars autobiography. An excellent read for anyone with even a passing interest in the sport, really throws a different light on the doping issue and makes you realise how black and white it really isn't.


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 14, 2021)

Finally got my paws on John Connolly's-A Time Of Torment-one of the recommended Charlie Parker series, by someone on here- so no doubt it'll be great
Still trying to get through 'Landslide-The final days of trump' and also 'All Out War-The full story of how BREXIT sank Britain's Political class'
They confirm ( in my mind at least ) that both TRUMP and JOHNSTON are paranoid headcases, and should be in psychriatic institutions!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 15, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			actually for all my love of trendier detectives - i actualy like Vera - both in print and on screen
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure the books are great, they wont have brenda Blethyn's awful accent in them. If only she had followed the Sean Connery approach to accents 😄


----------



## JamesR (Oct 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm sure the books are great, they wont have brenda Blethyn's awful accent in them. *If only she had followed the Sean Connery approach to accents *😄
		
Click to expand...

I often wish actors would do that - so many bad Russians in particular, over the years.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you want more Bob than I'd highly recommend the Off Menu podcast with James Acaster and Ed Gamble, the Bob Mortimer episode. As you state, a wonderful storyteller, it is an hour and a half of pure joy.
		
Click to expand...

have just downloaded it, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Reemul (Oct 15, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Finally got my paws on John Connolly's-A Time Of Torment-one of the recommended Charlie Parker series, by someone on here- so no doubt it'll be great
Still trying to get through 'Landslide-The final days of trump' and also 'All Out War-The full story of how BREXIT sank Britain's Political class'
They confirm ( in my mind at least ) that both TRUMP and JOHNSTON are paranoid headcases, and should be in psychriatic institutions!!

Click to expand...

Charlie Parker novels are superb but they do need reading in order as it is an ongoing storyline..


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 15, 2021)

Reemul said:



			Charlie Parker novels are superb but they do need reading in order as it is an ongoing storyline..
		
Click to expand...

Thank you kind sir, I've had a request into my local library now for -6wks? now, but actually found this one by accident on 'Returns' shelf
Asked the girl if any news about my 'ordering the series?..Full of apologies, but could'nt find it on the 'new-super dooper computer system'--Oh, really? Well that's weird 'cos it was you who put the request in for me
Give the girl her due right enough...said the series seems to be v.popular + the new system is a load of  with all sorts of hassles being thrown up-needless to say, no-one from management in the building to be asked questions of- now isn't that a surprise????


----------



## RichardRichieRich (Oct 23, 2021)

I am currently reading Mark Twain's The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn. I think it's one of the best works, not only by him but in world literature in general. I decided to redesign our university newspaper and Mark Twain inspired me to do so.Are there any more young writers here? I wanted to exchange experiences on the subject of newspaper design. I'm just not good with graphic editors and so far I've been using the newspaper template from this site https://thegoodocs.com/freebies/newspaper-templates/. I'm interested in opinions from the outside. Is it as good as I was recommended?


----------



## AliMc (Oct 23, 2021)

The DCI Daley novels by Dennis Meryck, just about finished the first one 'Whisky in small glasses'


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 23, 2021)

AliMc said:



			The DCI Daley novels by DENZIL MEYRICK, just about finished the first one 'Whisky in small glasses'
		
Click to expand...

Got to say that they are good reading, some good characters throughout the series.
My favourite has got to be Brian Scott ( don't know what it is but somehow seem to relate to him more easily than the other bods involved)
Laid my grubby little paws on 2 of the Daniel Silva series ( as recco'd on here )-was up rather late this a.m. getting halfway thro' 'The Black Widow'-good, believable premis for story!!
Finished 'Landslide-Trump, The last 100 days'--guy was totally off his head-actually quite frightening that someone with such an ego, level of inattention and high levels of basic stupidity could get his finger on the nuclear button--OOPS, wait have we not got the Eton version in No.10 + a load of chancers going along for the ride/money??)
Am I allowed to say-'God help us'?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 6, 2021)

The Man who Died Twice, the latest Richard Osman book. Just as good as his first Thursday Murder Club, this is a sequel.

All very jolly, all very English, great characters. A book to make the world seem that bit nicer.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm still trying to find Chris Eubanks 1st book about Ethics


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 9, 2021)

Resurrection Men, Ian Rankin. The first Rebus book that I haven't enjoyed. Annoyingly I'm going to have to finish it in case anything happens that impacts later books. Disappointing.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 9, 2021)

"What really happened in Wuhan"


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm just finishing Elizabeth Warren's book, _Persist_.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 13, 2021)

So have caught up with the Jack Reacher and Mitch Rapp series of books so looking for something  else to start, any suggestions ?
Ta.


----------



## larmen (Dec 13, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			So have caught up with the Jack Reacher and Mitch Rapp series of books so looking for something  else to start, any suggestions ?
Ta.
		
Click to expand...

Because I haven’t commuted for 2 years now I am behind in both.
Does Reacher go upmarket? I see he has a sponsorship deal with Charles Tyrwhitt, and as far as I read he was always a buy and dump kind of guy ;-)

If you like Reacher more try John Milton, if you preferred Rapp then Scott Harvard might be a good next step.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 14, 2021)

Le Carre's The Honourable Schoolboy, the second part of the Smiley/Karla Trilogy


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 14, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Have you read the Jon Reznick books? Similar nonsense but just as readable
		
Click to expand...

No I haven't , will have a look 👍


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 14, 2021)

larmen said:



			Because I haven’t commuted for 2 years now I am behind in both.
Does Reacher go upmarket? I see he has a sponsorship deal with Charles Tyrwhitt, and as far as I read he was always a buy and dump kind of guy ;-)

If you like Reacher more try John Milton, if you preferred Rapp then Scott Harvard might be a good next step.
		
Click to expand...

Prefer Reacher but will look into both thanks


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 14, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Have you read the Jon Reznick books? Similar nonsense but just as readable
		
Click to expand...

Hi Kaz....have tried to find him in our library's new computer system (bloody useless)!!
Can you stick up some book titles please?
Might make it easier to find the guy's penwork
Cheers and a happy one to you!!


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 14, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Hi Kaz....have tried to find him in our library's new computer system (bloody useless)!!
Can you stick up some book titles please?
Might make it easier to find the guy's penwork
Cheers and a happy one to you!!

Click to expand...

Available on Amazon  :


https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=jon+re...efix=Jon+re,aps,326&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_2_6


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 14, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Hi Kaz....have tried to find him in our library's new computer system (bloody useless)!!
Can you stick up some book titles please?
Might make it easier to find the guy's penwork
Cheers and a happy one to you!!

Click to expand...

Try the website below. Fantastic fiction, type in the author you are after and it will give you a list of all their titles.

www.fantasticfiction.com


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 14, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			Try the website below. Fantastic fiction, type in the author you are after and it will give you a list of all their titles.

www.fantasticfiction.com

Click to expand...

I use this site a lot, it's hugely useful 👍


----------



## RichA (Dec 14, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			So have caught up with the Jack Reacher and Mitch Rapp series of books so looking for something  else to start, any suggestions ?
Ta.
		
Click to expand...

The Travis McGee series by John D. MacDonald will keep you occupied for several months. Sort of a Reacher type character, but set in the 60s, 70s and 80s and he doesn't leave nearly as many bodies in his wake. Great verbal portrayal of Florida.
Classic drifter/equaliser stuff.


----------



## RichA (Dec 14, 2021)

...if you enjoyed the film Cape Fear, he wrote the book it was based on.


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 14, 2021)

Kaz, LT, Paperboy, Spongebob59..........Thanks for the help folks!!
Now this simple soul understands why he couldn't find any books by 'THE AUTHOR-JON REZNICK'-Doh
Maybe I'll get on with the NEW system at the library now that I know what to look for??


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 17, 2021)

South. The story of Ernest Shackleton’s expedition to Antarctica in 1914/15. I’ve read it before but a long time ago. Incredible tale of hardship and survival.


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 17, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			South. The story of Ernest Shackleton’s expedition to Antarctica in 1914/15. I’ve read it before but a long time ago. Incredible tale of hardship and survival.
		
Click to expand...

Just about to start getting into 'The Endurance'-Shackleton's Legendary Antarctic Expidition by Caroline Alexander nd Photography by Frank Hurley.
Astonishing recovered photography and the diaries of the crew members about what happened.
Jeez, these guys' had massive cojones knowing (or not) what was going to happen to them!!


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 17, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Just about to start getting into 'The Endurance'-Shackleton's Legendary Antarctic Expidition by Caroline Alexander nd Photography by Frank Hurley.
Astonishing recovered photography and the diaries of the crew members about what happened.
Jeez, these guys' had massive cojones knowing (or not) what was going to happen to them!!
		
Click to expand...

Some awesome photographs. There are loads of photographs that never made it back. Amazing that any made it back really. I actually had the honour of visiting Shackleton’s grave on South Georgia during my time in the navy. That is what inspired me to read the book the first time.


----------



## Italian outcast (Dec 17, 2021)

Does anyone love historical adventute fiction
I have a near complete set of the Aubrey/Maturin novels (20) by Patrick O'Brian to give away

We are moving back to France and everything must go [even i may be available on FB marketplace Italia]
I don't mind offloading my other stuff locally but these are a treasure so would rather they went to a good home [I have another set somewhere at my Brothers in England]

Happy to arrange postage - I would look after that - and perhaps the receiver could donate summat to your preferred charity as a token


----------



## JamesR (Jan 7, 2022)

Just finished Silverview, Le Carre’s last book.
Good but not to his usually high standard.

Now just starting David Copperfield.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 7, 2022)

Started the Milton series 👍


----------



## 4LEX (Jan 8, 2022)

Just finished reading a book on the old school caddies won The Open in the 60, 70's and 80's. Great read. Now onto The Secret Footballer which is hit and miss.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 27, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



_The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle_: Haruki Murakami

Click to expand...

Well it took me over three months to read (it has been my bedtime read and so not much at a time) but for depth, complexity and historical context (sino-russian war and Japanese occupation of Manchuria, it was engrossing).  If you are an 'action' book reader then Murakami is not for you, but if you fancy a 600+ page challenge.

A much shorter and simpler one the moment.  Consider the Lilies by Iain Crichton Smith.  A short story of the Highland Clearances set in Sutherland around 1814.  Moving in its story of the heartlessness and disregard the powerful displayed over the vulnerable and poor.  At least Patrick Sellar was taken to task over his part, though cleared of culpable homicide...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 27, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Just finished Silverview, Le Carre’s last book.
Good but not to his usually high standard.

Now just starting David Copperfield.
		
Click to expand...

Good one that.  I love Dickens and have read much.  Bleak House is worth tackling if you haven't already.  And A Tale of Two Cities - a shorter read.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 27, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Good one that.  I love Dickens and have read much.  Bleak House is worth tackling if you haven't already.  And A Tale of Two Cities - a shorter read.
		
Click to expand...

I think I'll keep to few short reads before anymore Dickens.
Perhaps finish the Bernard Sampson novels with Hope, Faith and then Charity; having done Game, Set & Match and Hook, Line & Sinker already.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 27, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I think I'll keep to few short reads before anymore Dickens.
Perhaps finish the Bernard Sampson novels with Hope, Faith and then Charity; having done Game, Set & Match and Hook, Line & Sinker already.
		
Click to expand...

I always give myself a good break after reading a Dickens...tackling shorter and often more modern works of the 200pp-300pp length.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 27, 2022)

And Away... by Bob Mortimer. Can't take too long over it as there are 31 people in a queue waiting for it at the library, so no renewals possible.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 3, 2022)

The latest Jack Reacher, the second written by Lee Childs brother. Very disappointing, the whole style of writing is off, the depth isn't there. It is also written as Reacher in the 1st person, I don't remember that previously. I, I, I constantly. 

I think this will be the last one for me, they are a pale imitation now. Roll on the Amazon series.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 3, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			And Away... by Bob Mortimer. Can't take too long over it as there are 31 people in a queue waiting for it at the library, so no renewals possible.
		
Click to expand...

Are you enjoying this? I love a bit of Bob.


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are you enjoying this? I love a bit of Bob.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it's a pretty interesting read. I'd highly recommend it. I'm going to finish it well before the date it's due back at the library!


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The latest Jack Reacher, the second written by Lee Childs brother. Very disappointing, the whole style of writing is off, the depth isn't there. It is also written as Reacher in the 1st person, I don't remember that previously. I, I, I constantly.

I think this will be the last one for me, they are a pale imitation now. Roll on the Amazon series.
		
Click to expand...

I agree - the Mitch Rapp series by Vince Flynn are a similar genre, but better written imo.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 3, 2022)

Whereditgo said:



			I agree - the Mitch Rapp series by Vince Flynn are a similar genre, but better written imo.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip, I'll give them a go 👍

Edit : just reserved the first book in the series from my library.


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 3, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The latest Jack Reacher, the second written by Lee Childs brother. Very disappointing, the whole style of writing is off, the depth isn't there. It is also written as Reacher in the 1st person, I don't remember that previously. I, I, I constantly.

I think this will be the last one for me, they are a pale imitation now. Roll on the Amazon series.
		
Click to expand...

I bought it earlier in the week
Chapter 1 ok - but a bit odd - and obviously sometime later in the full story - usually hate that - [though its happened before with Reacher]
Chapter 2 - 1st person - - stopped reading [though its also happened before with Reacher - once or twice] - all just a bit of a chore

Its clear he is just letting the brother do it - but its also clear even Lee Child can't be bothered reading it - there is a horrendous grammatical issue on Page 1

A great pity - we'll just have to wait for the new *Vera*


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2022)

A short piece of light adventure at the moment...Santorini by Alistair MacLean.  99p from local Oxfam. 

I have enjoyed his books since a lad.   No explicit violence or gore...and as he said...we know that men and women have sex...I don't need to describe it.  So quite 'Boys Own' type stuff and sometimes that does me just fine.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2022)

ExRabbit said:



			And Away... by Bob Mortimer. Can't take too long over it as there are 31 people in a queue waiting for it at the library, so no renewals possible.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished this, read it in two days. Really enjoyed it. Funny, interesting, moving. You can hear his voice in the words, very much a positive imo.

His diet though, his lifestyle . No surprise his heart nearly gave up. 

Incidentally, anyone who is a Bob fan, listen to his episode on the Off Menu podcast with Ed Gamble and James Acaster. Classic Bob and a great listen.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Mar 5, 2022)

I’ve just finished “The girl with the louding voice” by Abi Daré. I thought it was very good indeed.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 5, 2022)

PG Woodhouse. The golf chronicals or summat. Just finished a PGW Jeeves and Wooster. You can heat Fry and Lauries voices jumping out of the pages. Awesome!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 6, 2022)

Reading my first Wilbur Smith novel, so far so good.
Previous read Richard Osman's The Thursday Murder Club which I found to be pretty awful.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 7, 2022)

I've just finished the final instalment of the Bernard Sampson books (Game, Set & Match , Hook, Line & Sinker , Faith, Hope & Charity) - thoroughly enjoyed them all.

Now I've started Kleptopia, by Tom Burgis
It's a novel style, non-fiction, about financial corruption, money laundering, dark money, shell corporations and political lobbying.

I only heard of it because recently the books main antagonists, a Kazak company called ENRC tried to prevent it's release, and tried to sue the publishers. So it came more into the public consciousness.

It's opened well, so hopefully will carry on and improve 🤞🏻


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 7, 2022)

Just finished The Collector by John Fowles. Brilliant and horrible in equal measure.

I read The Light Between Oceans earlier in the year and thought it was wonderful!


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 9, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			South. The story of Ernest Shackleton’s expedition to Antarctica in 1914/15. I’ve read it before but a long time ago. Incredible tale of hardship and survival.
		
Click to expand...

Have just seen some amazing footage of the Endurance. A search team has discovered its location in Antarctica.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 10, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Reading my first Wilbur Smith novel, so far so good.
Previous read Richard Osman's *The Thursday Murder Club* which I found to be pretty awful.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished his 2nd Thursday Murder Club novel, “The man who died twice” thoroughly enjoyed it. What did you not like about the 1st book, his portrayal of septuagenarians?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2022)

One Pair of Feet by Monica Dickens (1942).  Gentle and humerous reminiscences of the authors year as a nurse during WW2, but also interesting as a little social record of a nurses life and of healthcare provision during wartime and pre-NHS.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 10, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Just finished his 2nd Thursday Murder Club novel, “The man who died twice” thoroughly enjoyed it. What did you not like about the 1st book, his portrayal of septuagenarians?
		
Click to expand...

I loved both, bring on the next one. Joyful reading.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 10, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Just finished his 2nd Thursday Murder Club novel, “The man who died twice” thoroughly enjoyed it. What did you not like about the 1st book, his portrayal of septuagenarians?
		
Click to expand...

I got the feeling I was reading a future Death in Paradise  [which I also don't like] script and his attempted injection of humour did not work in black and white. [for me]


----------



## JamesR (Mar 13, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Just finished his 2nd Thursday Murder Club novel, “The man who died twice” thoroughly enjoyed it. What did you not like about the 1st book, his portrayal of septuagenarians?
		
Click to expand...

I thought the story was decent, but the writing was poor.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 14, 2022)

Working my way back through the Discworld series (for the umpteenth time), on to Witches Abroad which is a little bit of Cinderella and a little bit Pratchett magic. Great book with the usual Pratchett social observations nailed to a tee.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 24, 2022)

Just started _The Match_ by Mark Frost and already really enjoying learning a bit of background on some of the greats of yesteryear…Hagen, Sarazen, Nelson and Hogan,  plus of course the background to the match itself…when a pair of top amateurs were pitched against…erm…Hogan and Nelson.

Remembering of course that back in the day amateur did not mean of lower ability - and in fact as far as status and standing in the game were concerned, amateurs had been considered higher than professionals.  Remembering also that in 1930 Bobby Jones as an amateur had won The Open; The Amateur Championship; The US Open and The US Amateur Championship - the original Grand Slam.

Anyway…back to the book…it’s 1957 and the morning of The Match and the players are arriving at Cypress Pt.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 7, 2022)

Well..._The Match _by Mark Frost was an excellent and informative read for any interested in the history and development of golf - and the background to some of the main protagonists in the game of the early to mid C20th.  I can now place such as Hagen, Sarazen, Jones, Hogan, Nelson, Venturi and Palmer on a timeline - and I know the huge place in the story of the game of such as Harvie Ward, Lawson Little and Frank Stranahan. 

And a complete change now (as is my wont) - Daphne du Maurier's _The Flight of the Falcon.  _I really enjoy her books and this is proving a good read.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 14, 2022)

Just finished Pat Barker's Regeneration. Now considering the other 2 books in the trilogy.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 14, 2022)

On the second of Winston Churchill's History of the Second World War.  It's all really to close to what is happening now.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 28, 2022)

Finished reading Daphne Du Maurier's _The Flight of the Falcon_.  A good and interesting mystery set in 1965 Italy with reflections back to Italy of WW2.  Thought provoking comment in the Introduction to the edition that had me thinking..indeed...

'(the conflict between the brothers)...may not seem too extreme to those who remember how nations have been swayed to commit and justify acts of atrocity under the influence of a charismatic leader.'

Anyway - for something completely different.  A book that I have known all of my life as it was my mum's and it sat in our family home bookcase for as as long as I can remember...she'd have got it in her early 20s.  I never read it...but I know my dad has and now I will.  P.C.Wren's _Beau Geste_


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 28, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I've just finished the final instalment of the Bernard Sampson books (Game, Set & Match , Hook, Line0 & Sinker , Faith, Hope & Charity) - thoroughly enjoyed them all.

Now I've started *Kleptopia, by Tom Burgis6*
It's a novel style, non-fiction, about financial corruption, money laundering, dark money, shell corporations and political lobbying.

I only heard of it because recently the books main antagonists, a Kazak company called ENRC tried to prevent it's release, and tried to sue the publishers. So it came more into the public consciousness.

It's opened well, so hopefully will carry on and improve 🤞🏻
		
Click to expand...

A good read - recently finished it and now on another Tom Burgis book - The Looting Machine - Warlords, Tycoons, Smugglers and the Systematic Theft of Africa's Wealth.

Both books are fairly damning in their revelations - and even though one was already aware of some of shenanigans, I doubt one will ever look at big 'resource' businesses and politicians without suspicion again.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 30, 2022)

Richard Osman - The Thursday Murder Club


----------



## Carlwm (May 1, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Finished reading Daphne Du Maurier's _The Flight of the Falcon_.  A good and interesting mystery set in 1965 Italy with reflections back to Italy of WW2.  Thought provoking comment in the Introduction to the edition that had me thinking..indeed...

'(the conflict between the brothers)...may not seem too extreme to those who remember how nations have been swayed to commit and justify acts of atrocity under the influence of a charismatic leader.'

Anyway - for something completely different.  A book that I have known all of my life as it was my mum's and it sat in our family home bookcase for as as long as I can remember...she'd have got it in her early 20s.  I never read it...but I know my dad has and now I will.  P.C.Wren's _Beau Geste_

Click to expand...

Beau Geste is a fine novel. If you enjoy it, its loose sequels are worth looking up too.


----------



## JamesR (May 9, 2022)

Just finished Mick Herron's Slow Horses, on which the recent TV series is based.

Not bad, so may read some more from the series.


----------



## dewsweeper (May 9, 2022)

'As I walked out one Midsummer morning.' 
Laurie Lee 's account of his travels in Spain.


----------



## stefanovic (May 9, 2022)

dewsweeper said:



			'As I walked out one Midsummer morning.'
Laurie Lee 's account of his travels in Spain.
		
Click to expand...

Have you read his other books in the trilogy? Cider with Rosie and A Moment of War?


----------



## louise_a (May 9, 2022)

I have just read How not to run a football club by Nathan Fogg about Blackpool FC and the Oyston family,  and also Fledging by Hannah Bourne-Taylor a nature memoir


----------



## Italian outcast (May 9, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Just finished Mick Herron's Slow Horses, on which the recent TV series is based.

Not bad, so may read some more from the series.
		
Click to expand...

Read them in order - the characters don't always last - they are great though - the last two in particular
Will watch the show later in the year


----------



## stefanovic (May 10, 2022)

I love this one and it only takes 10 minutes to read this story.

https://theshortstory.co.uk/devsite...ries-D-H-Lawrence-Odour-of-Chrysanthemums.pdf


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 11, 2022)

Re-reading The Rats trilogy by James Herbert.
Superb.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 11, 2022)

Just got books 4-6 in the John Milton series 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 6, 2022)

Carlwm said:



			Beau Geste is a fine novel. If you enjoy it, its loose sequels are worth looking up too.
		
Click to expand...

Beau Geste done and dusted.  It may be from 1924 but what a cracking adventure and read.   Much recommended. I can now watch the 1939 film adaptation starring Gary Cooper, Ray Millard and Robert Preston.  Always an issue that for me.  Watch film or read book first.

Next up...The Miniaturist by Jessie Burton.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 7, 2022)

Just finished Bobby Gillespie's Tenement Kid. For the uninitiated, he is the lead singer with Primal Scream. 

It's surprisingly well written, and his formative years were very much like mine - born a year after me, grew up in a Glasgow slum, mad about Celtic and punk rock as a teenager.

Keeping on with the music theme, I'm about to start Lonely Boy by Steve Jones. It's the basis for Danny Boyle's Pistol series.

After that, it's The Lincoln Highway by Amor Towles. I loved A Gentleman in Moscow, The Rules of Civility less so. Hopefully this is up to the standard of the former.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 7, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Just finished Bobby Gillespie's Tenement Kid. For the uninitiated, he is the lead singer with Primal Scream. 

It's surprisingly well written, and his formative years were very much like mine - born a year after me, grew up in a Glasgow slum, mad about Celtic and punk rock as a teenager.

Keeping on with the music theme, I'm about to start Lonely Boy by Steve Jones. It's the basis for Danny Boyle's Pistol series.

After that, it's The Lincoln Highway by Amor Towles. I loved A Gentleman in Moscow, The Rules of Civility less so. Hopefully this is up to the standard of the former.
		
Click to expand...

Will check out Tenement Kid as I also was a Glasgow tenement kid. Ours wasn't a slum but it was slipping down the Mount Florida hill and our close is no longer there. We moved from MF 6 yrs before Gillespie moved there but I remember growing up there quite clearly.


----------



## AddisonRoad (Jun 7, 2022)

Just finished The Hunt for the Silver Killer by David Collins (after seeing it mentioned in The Times). Quite alarming but very much a non-fiction page-turner.


----------



## Carlwm (Jun 7, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Beau Geste done and dusted.  It may be from 1924 but what a cracking adventure and read.   Much recommended. I can now watch the 1939 film adaptation starring Gary Cooper, Ray Millard and Robert Preston.  Always an issue that for me.  Watch film or read book first.

Next up...The Miniaturist by Jessie Burton.
		
Click to expand...

The Miniaturist is another corker!


----------



## JamesR (Jun 7, 2022)

Italian outcast said:



			Read them in order - the characters don't always last - they are great though - the last two in particular
Will watch the show later in the year
		
Click to expand...

Reading Dead Lions now, as enjoyable as the first (if not better)


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 7, 2022)

Just finished the debut novel by 'Richard Osman,


----------



## Carlwm (Jun 8, 2022)

full_throttle said:



			Just finished the debut novel by 'Richard Osman,
		
Click to expand...

I've recently finished this one. What did you make of it?


----------



## JamesR (Jun 8, 2022)

Carlwm said:



			I've recently finished this one. What did you make of it?
		
Click to expand...

ok story, poorly written - I won't be bothering with the sequels


----------



## Carlwm (Jun 8, 2022)

JamesR said:



			ok story, poorly written - I won't be bothering with the sequels
		
Click to expand...

That's my take, too. It must really irritate decent writers when celebrities put out mediocre stuff then claim all the column inches and TV deals.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 21, 2022)

Just finished _A High Wind in Jamaica_ (1929) by Richard Hughes.

On the surface a children's pirate adventure akin to Treasure Island, but in fact a lot deeper and darker story of child psychology and relationships.  A 1965 film (Anthony Quinn and James Coburn) was criticized as it steered clear of many of the difficult things around the children and their relationships with the main adult characters that makes the novel what it is.

Though near 100yrs old it's not a long book and worth reading.  The film is indeed OK but largely avoids the difficult aspects of the novel.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 26, 2022)

And so after a couple of pretty short adventures - _Beau Geste_ and_ A High Wind in Jamaica _- now for something completely different. 

A book I’ve mused about reading for many a moon…_Anna Karenina _by Tolstoy.  Apparently his masterwork ahead of WaP…which I may or may not subsequently embark upon depending upon how I get on with AK.  But if I can read and enjoy the longest of Dickens then I am not daunted by AK.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 26, 2022)

Italian outcast said:



			Read them in order - the characters don't always last - they are great though - the last two in particular
Will watch the show later in the year
		
Click to expand...

You weren't wrong - read about 5 of them so far, all excellent fun

I'm thinking of becoming like Jackson Lamb in my managerial style


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 28, 2022)

Richard Osman, The Man Who Died Twice, his second book


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 28, 2022)

Finished Sicily 1943 by James Holland. Basically a book about the invasion of Sicily. It was strange reading a book where the views and stories of both Allies and Axis forces are recorded from those in the front line to generals. At times a sad read indeed.


----------



## RichA (Sep 28, 2022)

After putting it off for 2 years, I bought and started reading the first Reacher book written by Lee Child's brother yesterday. 
What a difference. It's so shallow that it could have been written by a child (pun not intended).


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 28, 2022)

RichA said:



			After putting it off for 2 years, I bought and started reading the first Reacher book written by Lee Child's brother yesterday. 
What a difference. It's so shallow that it could have been written by a child (pun not intended).
		
Click to expand...

I have/ had read all Lee Child’s Reacher books. Although predictable you could stay with the stories til the penny dropped and the cases were solved. When Lee Child’s decided he had gone far enough with his writing, The Reacher chronicles should of finished. I won’t buy another.


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 28, 2022)

Currently on Richard Osmond’s The Bullet That Missed. The third instalment in his Thursday Murder Club series. Unlike some others on here, I’ve enjoyed each book. Understand there’s going to be more and that Spielberg had bought the film rights (not that that is any indicator).


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 28, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Currently on Richard Osmond’s The Bullet That Missed. The third instalment in his Thursday Murder Club series. Unlike some others on here, I’ve enjoyed each book. Understand there’s going to be more and that Spielberg had bought the film rights (not that that is any indicator).
		
Click to expand...

I've loved the first two and I'm looking forward to reading the new one. If you don't like this series then you must be miserable 😝.

Couldn't agree more about the Reacher light books. I won't be bothering with the next one. Such a shame.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 28, 2022)

Our Game by Le Carre
Excellent as ever.
Unfortunately I’m running out of his books now.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 28, 2022)

Economics for Dummies, 2nd Edition.

And my mortgage T&Cs.

😖


----------



## larmen (Sep 29, 2022)

Because I don’t commute by train anymore I was thinking about trying audio books. I listened to a sample of the latest Gray Man and the latest Scott Harvath novels, it just doesn’t compute with me. One of them sounded totally weird.
does anyone know a novel in that genre that is read well and engaging? Reacher? Rapp? Milton? …


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 30, 2022)

Currently reading an absolute classic, to kill a mockingbird.
 It's one of my all time favourite films ,so thought I would read the book.
 Before that I read a few Harlan Coben books, they were very good. 
 Next is the girl with the dragon tattoo.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Sep 30, 2022)

World War Z by Max Brooks.
So far it's superior to the film.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 30, 2022)

Elton John, Me


----------



## Bratty (Sep 30, 2022)

I'm re-reading the Charlie Parker series by John Connolly. It's like the unmarried love child of Stephen King and Michael Connelly. Amazing series.


----------



## woofers (Sep 30, 2022)

Snow followed by April in Spain by John Banville. Intriguing and enjoyable read, a page turner, not a thriller but an old fashioned detective ‘who dun it’.


----------



## RichA (Sep 30, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I'm re-reading the Charlie Parker series by John Connolly. It's like the unmarried love child of Stephen King and Michael Connelly. Amazing series.
		
Click to expand...

I did the same recently. All time top 5 book series for me.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 2, 2022)

Anyone read any of Charles Cummings spy novels?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 2, 2022)

4/5th through ‘red storm rising’ by Tom Clancy 

Bloody hell it’s good and the terminology used, tactics and mechanics of modern warfare are scarily accurately represented. 

I’ve been having flashbacks to my old life due to it in a good way. 

Cracking book.


----------



## Val (Oct 2, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Anyone read any of Charles Cummings spy novels?
		
Click to expand...

Got them on my radar,  A divided spy was in my villa on holiday and liked the synopsis of it.


----------



## Val (Oct 2, 2022)

If you're into military, security, spy ex SAS type dramas, I'd highly recommend Once a Pilgrim and The Angry Sea by James Deegan


----------



## Val (Oct 2, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			I have/ had read all Lee Child’s Reacher books. Although predictable you could stay with the stories til the penny dropped and the cases were solved. When Lee Child’s decided he had gone far enough with his writing, The Reacher chronicles should of finished. I won’t buy another.
		
Click to expand...

Thought exactly the same. Last one was a bit naff


----------



## rulefan (Oct 2, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Anyone read any of Charles Cummings spy novels?
		
Click to expand...

2/3 thru Judas 62. Pretty good so far


----------



## Bratty (Oct 2, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			4/5th through ‘red storm rising’ by Tom Clancy 

Bloody hell it’s good and the terminology used, tactics and mechanics of modern warfare are scarily accurately represented. 

I’ve been having flashbacks to my old life due to it in a good way. 

Cracking book.
		
Click to expand...

If you've not read them, Rainbow Six and Without Remorse are awesome books. I think his best.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 2, 2022)

Bratty said:



			If you've not read them, Rainbow Six and Without Remorse are awesome books. I think his best.
		
Click to expand...

The Cardinal of the Kremlin is my favourite of Clancy’s


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 2, 2022)

Reading a lot about real crime lately which isn't my usual scene. The Essex Boys and now onto the Brinks Mat and Kenny Noye.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 8, 2022)

I've finished 2 books in the last week, a testament to the books rather than my speed of reading.

A Heart Full of Headstones, Ian Rankin. The latest Rebus book. No spoilers but it is very good. I like the way the participants are not frozen in time, they are ageing and progressing naturally.

The Concrete Blonde, Michael Connelly. Part of the Bosch series. Again, no spoilers even though it is old. Having seen the tv show it is interesting that the show tweaks some of the characters, how they behave for example. This book also has a big moment that the series chooses to ignore. I understand why, no problem with them running parallel but slightly differently. Looking forward to reading the next one.


----------



## Whereditgo (Nov 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've finished 2 books in the last week, a testament to the books rather than my speed of reading.

A Heart Full of Headstones, Ian Rankin. The latest Rebus book. No spoilers but it is very good. I like the way the participants are not frozen in time, they are ageing and progressing naturally.

The Concrete Blonde, Michael Connelly. Part of the Bosch series. Again, no spoilers even though it is old. Having seen the tv show it is interesting that the show tweaks some of the characters, how they behave for example. This book also has a big moment that the series chooses to ignore. I understand why, no problem with them running parallel but slightly differently. Looking forward to reading the next one.
		
Click to expand...


Really enjoyed all of the Bosch series books.

Currently working my way through the Tex Hunter Legal Thriller series by Peter O'Mahoney.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 8, 2022)

'Beowulf' in Anglo Saxon.

Struggling a bit but getting better at it.


----------



## Ian_George (Nov 8, 2022)

Whereditgo said:



			Really enjoyed all of the Bosch series books.
		
Click to expand...

I'm on my second bunch of 3, this bunch picked from Help the Aged when I returned the previous 3 for resale.
They are, indeed, enjoyable.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 8, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've finished 2 books in the last week, a testament to the books rather than my speed of reading.

A Heart Full of Headstones, Ian Rankin. The latest Rebus book. No spoilers but it is very good. I like the way the participants are not frozen in time, they are ageing and progressing naturally.

The Concrete Blonde, Michael Connelly. Part of the Bosch series. Again, no spoilers even though it is old. Having seen the tv show it is interesting that the show tweaks some of the characters, how they behave for example. This book also has a big moment that the series chooses to ignore. I understand why, no problem with them running parallel but slightly differently. Looking forward to reading the next one.
		
Click to expand...

Bosch series books are first class for easy reading.
The character in the TV series doesn’t resonate with how the character is in my head reading the books.
Still enjoyed the series as well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 8, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Bosch series books are first class for easy reading.
The character in the TV series doesn’t resonate with how the character is in my head reading the books.
Still enjoyed the series as well.
		
Click to expand...

I did it the other way around. Saw the TV series and then decided to read the books. Inevitably I see the form of the characters as per the TV series but that's okay. At least I can't get grumpy about them being different to how I visualised them 😄.

The one I'm struggling with so far is Jerry Edgar, I'm 4 books in. I liked him in the TV show but in the books he isn't overly likeable so far. Maybe they softened him in the TV show, maybe the actor is too nice and I warm to him when I shouldn't?

Lots of characters missing so far. I'm interested to see if they appear in the books at some point or whether they were purely created for the show.


----------



## Ian_George (Nov 8, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Bosch series books are first class for easy reading.
*The character in the TV series doesn’t resonate with how the character is in my head reading the books.*
Still enjoyed the series as well.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty difficult to include many of the unique Bosch characterisations and characteristics - except perhaps his love of Jazz, particularly Art Pepper vinyls featuring Sugar Ray McK and the office environment!


----------



## Whereditgo (Nov 9, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			I have/ had read all Lee Child’s Reacher books. Although predictable you could stay with the stories til the penny dropped and the cases were solved. When Lee Child’s decided he had gone far enough with his writing, The Reacher chronicles should of finished. I won’t buy another.
		
Click to expand...

Give the Victor the Assassin by Tom Wood series a go.


----------



## Whereditgo (Nov 18, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I'm re-reading the Charlie Parker series by John Connolly. It's like the unmarried love child of Stephen King and Michael Connelly. Amazing series.
		
Click to expand...

Just started book 1, Every Dead Thing, following this recommendation........bit of a gruesome start


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 18, 2022)

Bob Mortimer, The Satsuma Complex. It's similar to Richard Osman books and you can almost hear Bob Mortimer speaking the lines. It is very him. It isn't going to win prizes but it is a very easy way to pass the time.


----------



## Bratty (Nov 18, 2022)

Whereditgo said:



			Just started book 1, Every Dead Thing, following this recommendation........bit of a gruesome start 

Click to expand...

It'll get worse! 😉


----------



## Bratty (Nov 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Bob Mortimer, The Satsuma Complex. It's similar to Richard Osman books and you can almost hear Bob Mortimer speaking the lines. It is very him. It isn't going to win prizes but it is a very easy way to pass the time.
		
Click to expand...

His autobiography, And Away, is a really good read. Very similar tone to the Gone Fishing show. Lovely.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 18, 2022)

Bratty said:



			His autobiography, And Away, is a really good read. Very similar tone to the Gone Fishing show. Lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I've read that as well. Very moving at times. He just comes across as a nice guy.


----------



## Bratty (Nov 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I did it the other way around. Saw the TV series and then decided to read the books. Inevitably I see the form of the characters as per the TV series but that's okay. At least I can't get grumpy about them being different to how I visualised them 😄.

The one I'm struggling with so far is Jerry Edgar, I'm 4 books in. I liked him in the TV show but in the books he isn't overly likeable so far. Maybe they softened him in the TV show, maybe the actor is too nice and I warm to him when I shouldn't?

Lots of characters missing so far. I'm interested to see if they appear in the books at some point or whether they were purely created for the show.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget they also put two or three books together, so, conversely, some characters don't appear in the show because there's not the arc for them. I really enjoyed both the books and the show. I don't care that Titus Welliver didn't have a moustache! 😆


----------



## JamesR (Nov 18, 2022)

The IPCRESS file - great stuff, and much better than the film...and I love the film


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 18, 2022)

Bratty said:



*Don't forget they also put two or three books together*, so, conversely, some characters don't appear in the show because there's not the arc for them. I really enjoyed both the books and the show. I don't care that Titus Welliver didn't have a moustache! 😆
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting, I didn't realise that. 

Had to laugh about the tash. Some fans get so protective about adaptations, Lord of the Rings, Dune, The Witcher, Bosch etc. They are allowed some licence, it really doesn't make that much of a difference. 

I really enjoyed the Bosch series, I'm enjoying the books just as much now.


----------



## Whereditgo (Nov 18, 2022)

Bratty said:



			It'll get worse! 😉
		
Click to expand...

Oh eck!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 18, 2022)

Just picked up _The Gormenghast Trilogy _by Mervyn Peake for £3.  It’s now on the shelf - will have to finish _Anna_ _Karenina _before decided what next. TGT it may be, though I think I’ll go for something shorter and light such as the next in the _44_ _Scotland Street _series_._


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 19, 2022)

David Baldacci - Daylight (Agent Pine series book 3)


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 20, 2022)

Stanley Tucci - Taste. Autobiographical with a lot of emphasis on food and a few recipes thrown in. An odd sort of book, but an enjoyable read, particularly if you've been watching his BBC2 series.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 25, 2022)

Just re-read 1984, and am now on Treasure Island... classic boy's own adventure


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 25, 2022)

Have just read a really good book that I'm sure will be made into a great film . It's by James Rollings called deep fathom , non stop action and a decent plot to keep you guessing. 
Highly recommended.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 28, 2022)

This Is Going To Hurt.  Adam Kay

The funniest, and quite sad, book I've read in ages. Beware getting admitted into a hospital at a weekend. I've got a signed copy too!!!


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 25, 2022)

just started the last of the Atlee Pine series by David Baldacci Mercy


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 25, 2022)

JamesR said:



			Just re-read 1984, and am now on Treasure Island... classic boy's own adventure
		
Click to expand...

After Treasure Island you could also read _The Coral Island _by R.M.Ballantine.  Similar sort of boys own adventure stuff…I love it.  And also of that nature _A High Wind in Jamaica _by Richard Hughes is also a good read


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 25, 2022)

Mortimer and Whitehouse, gone fishing , from the TV series of the same name. Very entertaining.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 25, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			After Treasure Island you could also read _The Coral Island _by R.M.Ballantine.  Similar sort of boys own adventure stuff…I love it.  And also of that nature _A High Wind in Jamaica _by Richard Hughes is also a good read
		
Click to expand...

Currently reading A Tale of Two Cities. But only an hour or so to go.
Will look into those you’ve mentioned, thanks 
Merry Christmas


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's interesting, I didn't realise that.

Had to laugh about the tash. Some fans get so protective about adaptations, Lord of the Rings, Dune, The Witcher, Bosch etc. They are allowed some licence, it really doesn't make that much of a difference.

I really enjoyed the Bosch series, I'm enjoying the books just as much now.
		
Click to expand...

The Lord of the Rings and Hobbit adaptions although cinematically brilliant aren't brilliant if you love the books as much as I do!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 26, 2022)

Paperboy said:



			The Lord of the Rings and Hobbit adaptions although cinematically brilliant aren't brilliant if you love the books as much as I do!
		
Click to expand...

That's absolutely fine. The films may well have inspired many to read the books though, that's no bad thing.

Preferring the books is very standard, I'm the same. I just try to enjoy TV and film adaptations as well. It can stretch the pleasure.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 26, 2022)

Watched _Lady Chatterley’s Lover (2022)_ last night - book is supposed to be better than any of the adaptations - so might give it a read…🤔

The film adaptations of The LotR were fine, those of The Hobbit were way too stretched out and full of padding.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 26, 2022)

Le Carre - Silverview. Promising


----------



## larmen (Dec 27, 2022)

Caught up with the Spider Shepard novels now. With not call muting by train a fell behind in a lot of the novel series’s I am reading.
Should get one more (John Milton) done by the time we fly home.


----------



## drewster (Dec 27, 2022)

No sure if it's been mentioned before but i'm not browsing back through 32 pages to find out. If you like golf, contemporary fiction and a real laugh then The Amateurs by John Niven is a winner. Some will find it offensive, some will find it ridiculous but for pure escapism and laugh out loudness then it's worth a read.


----------

